# The Welcome Back Snowey Driveler # 159



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 11, 2015)

This one is for all of you pretty GON ladies out there that keep all of us straight !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Im sure hdm and all the other ladies greatly appreciate that EE444


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

Good one EE FoFotyFo!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

Sloppy Joe's and steak fries ..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ketchup post.
 Can't wait to meet ya Snowy.
Jeff C. in da house. 
Jeff C. next paycheck gonna make him 
Eagle eye started a goot dribler. 
I work harder when I get home than I do at work. 
Thick cut pork steaks on da grill.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ketchup post.
> Can't wait to meet ya Snowy.
> Jeff C. in da house.
> Jeff C. next paycheck gonna make him
> ...



 skipped me again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2015)

meat balls and sweet potato

do either of those describe you BOG?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> meat balls and sweet potato
> 
> do either of those describe you BOG?



Avocado an sweet potato


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> skipped me again



I said what we'z eatin tonight. H22 having a baked/grilled sweet tater. I'z having mash taters. We'z having zipper peas. Them thick cut pork steaks gonna get some orange marmalade and horseradish dill sauce. Just like Outback. Just made at the Cafe356.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I said what we'z eatin tonight. H22 having a baked/grilled sweet tater. I'z having mash taters. We'z having zipper peas. Them thick cut pork steaks gonna get some orange marmalade and horseradish dill sauce. Just like Outback. Just made at the Cafe356.



When is the hostess going to seat me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 11, 2015)

Man 9 post in only 3 ish hours.  Y'all slackin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

Chili Mac and a salad wiff some bikits.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2015)

Did a very quick read on the last thread........if ya'll see Hankus/Drankus; tell him I said hey and great selfie.  

I'm on the south side of the border this week; so make sure ya'll give him my message just in case I can't connect


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Did a very quick read on the last thread........if ya'll see Hankus/Drankus; tell him I said hey and great selfie.
> 
> I'm on the south side of the border this week; so make sure ya'll give him my message just in case I can't connect



Will do hom03......be careful down there!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2015)

Tooner sub all the way with extra jalapenos!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2015)

The USSR is not a ... Ship


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2015)

Slow night at the plastic factory.. Setting here tapping a toe to Don Williams. .. that's some good country music!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Slow night at the plastic factory.. Setting here tapping a toe to Don Williams. .. that's some good country music!!



Capt. SharpObjects is likely to mess something up soon.

Morning BOG and welcome to a cup of wake up


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Capt. SharpObjects is likely to mess something up soon.
> 
> Morning BOG and welcome to a cup of wake up



Mernin G! its been the longest night ever! thanks for the coffee!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood and Gobblin.

I got a few extra winks this morning as I was crazy enough to watch TV until after midnight instead of getting my needed sleep instead.  

Gobblin, your fresh brewed coffee sounds real good right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2015)

I got Don Williams songs stuck in my head!!! I guess that's better than sounds from a head full of gold teeth!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2015)

I just found out that there are THREE HAPPY PEOPLE today and they were located in TEXAS, North Carolina and Puerto Rico because that is where the three winning tickets were sold for the Power Ball Lottery last night that was worth over $500 million dollars.

Heck, I still have a small chance since my Girlfriend lives in Texas and she forgot and left her hopefully winning ticket in her desk drawer at work last night.  She did promise to split it with me if she won!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just found out that there are THREE HAPPY PEOPLE today and they were located in TEXAS, North Carolina and Puerto Rico because that is where the three winning tickets were sold for the Power Ball Lottery last night that was worth over $500 million dollars.
> 
> Heck, I still have a small chance since my Girlfriend lives in Texas and she forgot and left her hopefully winning ticket in her desk drawer at work last night.



Don't forget us brother!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2015)

FOR ALL OF YOU GUYS AND GIRLS,

The Winning numbers from last night's drawing were:

11, 13, 25, 39, 54,  and the Powerball number was 19.



NOW JUST LOOK AT MY WINNING LOTTERY NUMBER  DOWN BELOW !!!!!

I was once told that a blind squirrel could find an acorn every now and then but this just takes the cake.  I really believe that it apparently was never meant for me to play the lottery in any way, shape, form, or fashion !!!

I bet I was probably the ONLY GON MEMBER that played the lottery last night and was able to pick ONLY ONE NUMBER OUT OF  30 POSSIBILITIES  !!!!!

Heck, I think that I better stick to fishing or something !!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2015)

mornin, feel alive but barely, fell out at 8, pullin a double fer my company ain no joke, it ain even a laffin matter, 25 strait, lawd it's good to be young an crazy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hankus, could you let me hold a dollar ????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2015)

Hanky Panky is Pullin my kind of hrs!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2015)

pullin shovel duty this mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Morning ya'll. Friday eve


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Morning folks



Hankus, just incase you missed this 



hdm03 said:


> Did a very quick read on the last thread........if ya'll see Hankus/Drankus; tell him I said hey and great selfie.
> 
> I'm on the south side of the border this week; so make sure ya'll give him my message just in case I can't connect


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

I wonder if HDM03 means he is in Mexico or Florida...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Since I got sick, Iv been sleeping on the couch.  I think it might become my new bed.  I sleep better on it than i do the real bed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Ova here singing "I feel GOOD"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Gotta take rental car back eventually......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

drive is around for a week jeff. ll em youthought it was part of your bonus


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2015)

Nothing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> drive is around for a week jeff. ll em youthought it was part of your bonus



I don't even want to get back in it right now. I was in it for 9 hrs yesterday, plus......it's a creepy mini van. 



blood on the ground said:


> Nothing!



Impossible.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't even want to get back in it right now. I was in it for 9 hrs yesterday, plus......it's a creepy mini van.
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible.......



should call mattech for tips, he is the mini van man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> should call mattech for tips, he is the mini van man!



Actually very nice for traveling.

A'ight, I'm gonna return it........holla back in a bit.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2015)

Mornin Y'all!  howz y'all doin this fine mornin? !


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Y'all!  howz y'all doin this fine mornin? !



errbody is MIA..

Morning maam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Keebs aint checked in..  mrss 22 posted and left, durt dont like us no more. hdm03 is south of the border, whatever that means.  Nic and bama dont even grace us wit a hello anymore.  Muds prolly asleep.  quack prolly speeling hard enough to be in a coma. jeff left.  its just me and you snowy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, SnowHunter
 oh and a ninja


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2015)

goot morning everyone..it's great to be alive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

glad your not dead durt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

At the car wash!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Well, i ran snowy off.. but Jeff and ccherry is here


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Nuge is here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Well, I ran him oft, bOOM bOOM.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

No internet access for a while. 
This place is haunted I tell ya. HAUNTED.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I ran him oft, bOOM bOOM.


Honestly Jeff.  Its gotten to quiet in here lately im having to venture off into other parts of the forum.  Kinda sad really.  when i first came in here two years ago the driveler was BUSY.  Now its just.. well, SLOW


mrs. hornet22 said:


> No internet access for a while.
> This place is haunted I tell ya. HAUNTED.



who ya gonna call?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Honestly Jeff.  Its gotten to quiet in here lately im having to venture off into other parts of the forum.  Kinda sad really.  when i first came in here two years ago the driveler was BUSY.  Now its just.. well, SLOW
> 
> 
> who ya gonna call?



 They retired.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2015)

Mawnin',drivelers!

Welcome back to the fire,Snowy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Is it just me or does that beat of that song make ya wanna get up and dance


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Is it just me or does that beat of that song make ya wanna get up and dance



It's you Louie. 
Dance like nobody's watchin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

bet strange, durt adn hdm03 would twerk to it...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

i tried to twerk.. i think i broke something...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

we was at a party one night and girls was playing flip cup with their hineys..  that was better tahn twerkin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Then some of the guys tried it.. That WASNT so good...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Then some of the guys tried it.. That WASNT so good...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

I'z back!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'z back!




Jeff, I had a mini van when the boy was little. Hated the looks of it, but loved driving it. I always said I'd NEVA own a van, but I have to say I really enjoyed that vehicle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Matt would be proud of you both


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff, I had a mini van when the boy was little. Hated the looks of it, but loved driving it. I always said I'd NEVA own a van, but I have to say I really enjoyed that vehicle.



10-4, my favorite car for ride, economy, comfort, and mega space when needed!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry, I forgot I had a doc's appointment this morning........ got to sleep late and just got to work about an hour ago, and walked into a fire storm............ I hope they add extra nerve pills to my 'scription!

OH, he doubled my Lisinopril gave me some cough meds & when I go back in April (when my insurance kicks in) he said we'd see about changing it if my cough hadn't gotten better!  BUT my BP was down from the last visit, but not enough to suit him......... 
HEY YA'LL!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey, keebs in here..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Glad you got a decent report keebsy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's you Louie.
> Dance like nobody's watchin.



Just seen this on facelife


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, I forgot I had a doc's appointment this morning........ got to sleep late and just got to work about an hour ago, and walked into a fire storm............ I hope they add extra nerve pills to my 'scription!
> 
> OH, he doubled my Lisinopril gave me some cough meds & when I go back in April (when my insurance kicks in) he said we'd see about changing it if my cough hadn't gotten better!  BUT my BP was down from the last visit, but not enough to suit him.........
> HEY YA'LL!!!!!!!




Howdy galfriend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, I forgot I had a doc's appointment this morning........ got to sleep late and just got to work about an hour ago, and walked into a fire storm............ I hope they add extra nerve pills to my 'scription!
> 
> OH, he doubled my Lisinopril gave me some cough meds & when I go back in April (when my insurance kicks in) he said we'd see about changing it if my cough hadn't gotten better!  BUT my BP was down from the last visit, but not enough to suit him.........
> HEY YA'LL!!!!!!!


gave me cough pills too, but they all gone. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just seen this on facelife



There ya go!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

quacsk up.. I bet hes grumpy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

He prolly needs a hug


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

I need a crown tho


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

Gotta buncha of errands to run . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Here for the time being, a lil busy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I need a crown tho



Here ya go. just your color.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quacsk up.. I bet hes grumpy





havin_fun_huntin said:


> He prolly needs a hug





Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta buncha of errands to run . .



nailed it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Here for the time being, a lil busy


welcome back mud.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go. just your color.



LOL..
blue IS my favorite color


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Big ol fat sloppy chili dawgz full of onyuns wiff chili cheese fritos!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta buncha of errands to run . .



Hurry back! 



mudracing101 said:


> Here for the time being, a lil busy



Mudro!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

I had a truck painted this color.

House of kolors paint.. it was so pretty.. but so expensive


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Waiting on wife to bring me lunch , i'm starving.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ova here singing "I feel GOOD"



Be glad it wasn't "I feel PRETTY" or hdm would have been all ova ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

I gotz nuttin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta buncha of errands to run . .



Better day today ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Big ol fat sloppy chili dawgz full of onyuns wiff chili cheese fritos!



Dang that sounds goot ta DEFF. 

Blue is everybody's favorite color Louie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang that sounds goot ta DEFF.
> 
> Blue is everybody's favorite color Louie.



all the smart folks anyways


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz nuttin.



Whassa matta lil fella?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz nuttin.



Here ya go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang that sounds goot ta DEFF.
> 
> Blue is everybody's favorite color Louie.



Sho did hit the spot mshtutu!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Saw where some idjit republican out in Montana or Wyoming or somewhere out that way on the news last night that wanted to ban yoga pants!  How in the heck did he get elected?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Whassa matta lil fella?



He had something, lost it, and now hes got nuttin.  Musta been waht durt felt like when he lost his tool


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

It's purty BAD when you have to use a  and a


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

tired of waiting on the ole lady, gonna go get something myself.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Saw where some idjit republican out in Montana or Wyoming or somewhere out that way on the news last night that wanted to ban yoga pants!  How in the heck did he get elected?



Iv seen instance where I wish they were banned.  Seen other instances.well yeah


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm going to start doing that when I hear someone say something that stoopid from now on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm going to start doing that when I hear someone say something that stoopid from now on.



Wonder if he went shopping at walmart.. thatll make you wanna band all kinda  clothes...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

crown again please


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> tired of waiting on the ole lady, gonna go get something myself.



Mud = starvin to deff


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Quack done run oft. 

Wy readin back!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

think ill send quack a selfie.. his day will be great then


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 12, 2015)

hey, all caught up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

hey wifi.. how you is brotha man?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

quack attack is back, i wonder if hes got summin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hey, all caught up



How you iz, Wy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack attack is back, i wonder if hes got summin?



There is actually someone on here called Quackattack


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

The wind is blowing here....

End of weather report.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Better day today ?




Much betta, thanks !! 




Jeff C. said:


> Whassa matta lil fella?



I'm cool !! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go.




Is that a skrimp and okra in a Bloody Mary ?? 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack attack is back, i wonder if hes got summin?





I still gotz nuttin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> There is actually someone on here called Quackattack



i knows


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey wifi.. how you is brotha man?





Jeff C. said:


> How you iz, Wy?



I'm fine, just sitting around waiting on a price for a landscaper to see how bad their going to beat me up to cut the grass in Burke county


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Much betta, thanks !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. with some shrimp boil dust around the top of the cup. Don't drink em myself, but that sho looks good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Much betta, thanks !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oughta be an erster in da bottom too!  

I had one down in NOLA that had pickled green beans in it once.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hey, all caught up


Hey! 


Jeff C. said:


> The wind is blowing here....
> 
> End of weather report.



Hurricane a blowin here. 
My beach ball will neva be seen again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Chuckwagon and fries


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Much betta, thanks !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jus checkin Sweetie!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

beautiful day here


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Mud = no speaketh to me no mo


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm goin back to Quack!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oughta be an erster in da bottom too!
> 
> I had one down in NOLA that had pickled green beans in it once.



 H22 put some of that Ed's Red in his. Said it was GOOD. 
I don't even like ketchup much less mater drank. YUCK.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Kids today don't know how to drive on da interstate


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Chuckwagon wiff cheese = da bomb


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Lemme go look at that eagle. I bet the wind is blowin real good up there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

jeffro!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 put some of that Ed's Red in his. Said it was GOOD.
> I don't even like ketchup much less mater drank. YUCK.



I love me a good spicy stout bloody mary early in da moanin after a night of drankin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> jeffro!!!!



Too late


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> jeffro!!!!



you caught me in the middle of replying to a PM.. you got lucky!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Too late





havin_fun_huntin said:


> you caught me in the middle of replying to a PM.. you got lucky!



O Kayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> O Kayyyyyyyyy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> jeffro!!!!


KANG!


Jeff C. said:


> I love me a good spicy stout bloody mary early in da moanin after a night of drankin!


Good COLD brewski works form me. 


Can't see the eagle. Video won't load.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 12, 2015)

Haven't had a cigarette all day, but feel like I'm eating for two


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Mmmmmmmm........dark chocklit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Haven't had a cigarette all day, but feel like I'm eating for two



Wy = pregnant


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Not looking forward to the cold weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Haven't had a cigarette all day, but feel like I'm eating for two




Hang in there Wybro, I'll smoke one for ya . . 



Never hadda Bloody Mary before, I don't do mater juice.



Gotta get motivated and get outta dis shack !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there Wybro, I'll smoke one for ya . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had to run mine dis moanin Quackster!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

idjit chunkin rocks at da polices, polices go pewpewpew.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Kids today don't know how to drive on da interstate


Or the mountains..or around town, heck, they can't drive with a darn anytime!  

I been driving all over town trying to find bolts for the hitch. 12" Grade 8 bolts are hard to track down! Especially 4 of em. Already got all the nuts and few spare ones to boot  

It's blowin like a gale out there, y'all be careful!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ashes in eye=


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Or the mountains..or around town, heck, they can't drive with a darn anytime!
> 
> I been driving all over town trying to find bolts for the hitch. 12" Grade 8 bolts are hard to track down! Especially 4 of em. Already got all the nuts and few spare ones to boot
> 
> It's blowin like a gale out there, y'all be careful!



Do they gots to be 12? We got some 10's


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ashes in eye=


Owie!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there Wybro, I'll smoke one for ya . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would it be better if it had bacon?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't like what they are saying in that weather thread.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2015)

dang ya'll been busy!!!! Ok, reading back gave me the break I needed.......... catch ya'll in a bit, I HOPE!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Do they gots to be 12? We got some 10's



Yeah, tried the 10s. Too short. Thanks tho!  gonna grab the 4th bolt in the am, tighten it all down, then it'll be ready to rock and roll


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> would it be better if it had bacon?


Everything is better with bacon!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Im cold... done put my jacket on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im cold... done put my jacket on



Wait till tomorrow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Nooo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

I gotta get gas on the way home. I'm gonna put some rocks in my pockets first. That wind is


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Well. Look at the time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

dead in hurr


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2015)

Whew, got MOST of one project finished, waiting on the boss now and fixing to get another one wiped out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Or the mountains..or around town, heck, they can't drive with a darn anytime!
> 
> I been driving all over town trying to find bolts for the hitch. 12" Grade 8 bolts are hard to track down! Especially 4 of em. Already got all the nuts and few spare ones to boot
> 
> It's blowin like a gale out there, y'all be careful!



3 or 4 long interstate trips now I've been trying to teach a 27 yr old  how to drive(travel) on the interstate. You'd think by now he would've gotten it......so simple a caveman can do it. Set cruise to 79-80 and pass everyone  going slower than you, and get over in the right lane and  let the ones going faster go by and be your fuzz bait. 

That's it!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Whew, got MOST of one project finished, waiting on the boss now and fixing to get another one wiped out!



GIT-R-DONE!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2015)

Haaaay!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2015)

alone with 3 guests.

home early whoooohooooo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

Went to the plant got check, went to bank deposited what's left of check. Went to CVS picked up meds. Went to likker sto, got likker.  Went to WalMart picked up items needed.  Came home fixed dranky drank.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2015)

QuackBro is fixed for the evening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> QuackBro is fixed for the evening.





Gotta do a few huneydews 'round da house, and I'm thru fo da day !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Went to the plant got check, went to bank deposited what's left of check. Went to CVS picked up meds. Went to likker sto, got likker.  Went to WalMart picked up items needed.  Came home fixed dranky drank.


same routine headed out.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

Home alone, bored, nobody to play wit . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

ok folks... yall perk up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

dont errbody talk at once


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Home alone, bored, nobody to play wit . .



Here I'm iz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont errbody talk at once



Otay


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank I'll get Dawn to brang me some cheekun gizzards home !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'll get Dawn to brang me some cheekun gizzards home !!



Don't know what we havin fo suppa.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

Like a idiot I took a coupla Goody's yesterday, dang gut is killin me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Like a idiot I took a coupla Goody's yesterday, dang gut is killin me.



No bueno, amigo!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Like a idiot I took a coupla Goody's yesterday, dang gut is killin me.



Haven't we discussed this before and all told you to STOP doing that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Mexican lasagna fo suppa!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No bueno, amigo!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Haven't we discussed this before and all told you to STOP doing that?





No excuses, didn't sleep but a coupla o hours and felt really bad yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmmmm....cant see quotes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

I have to log off and back on when that happens


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm....cant see quotes.



"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

how about these?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 12, 2015)

Well a big Ole Hello Ya'll!!!!! It's been awhile!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
> 
> how about these?



It's weird gobblin.....it's when I open a new tab and go to some link someone has posted somewhere. When I close that link and come back here, I can't see the quotes. I have to log off and back on and they are back. 



huntinglady74 said:


> Well a big Ole Hello Ya'll!!!!! It's been awhile!



Hello there huntinglady.....been a lonnnnng time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

huntinglady74 said:


> Well a big Ole Hello Ya'll!!!!! It's been awhile!



Well hello there. It's been a while. I bet you are lookin at the weather thread aren't ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2015)

huntinglady74 said:


> Well a big Ole Hello Ya'll!!!!! It's been awhile!





Well hellooooooooo there !!!  If you need anythang, anythang at all contact me, I kinda run thangs 'round here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Got the boys room bout as good as I can get it. The comforter set should be here tomorrow. Dang, boys are nasty. I was sweating back there cleanin up. Still aint thru, but the boy is gonna be impressed when he comes home Sunday. Even got a TV back there for him. I sure hope he can program it. I sure can't.  He took his TV with him. Got one that was in his room long long time ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Evening youngins, getting cold and colder here. Cant wait to get to South Georgia and get some relief.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well hellooooooooo there !!!  If you need anythang, anythang at all contact me, I kinda run thangs 'round here.



Ummmmmm. I'm calling hdm03 RITE now. 
You will neva see the Masters.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, getting cold and colder here. Cant wait to get to South Georgia and get some relief.



It aint gonna be much warmer down there. I'z sorry.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint gonna be much warmer down there. I'z sorry.



Well we are not going till the end of the month maybe it will warm up by then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the boys room bout as good as I can get it. The comforter set should be here tomorrow. Dang, boys are nasty. I was sweating back there cleanin up. Still aint thru, but the boy is gonna be impressed when he comes home Sunday. Even got a TV back there for him. I sure hope he can program it. I sure can't.  He took his TV with him. Got one that was in his room long long time ago.



We've had to REDO daughter's room several times due to her leaving and coming back. Don't get me wrong, but hope it's finally the guest bedroom now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well we are not going till the end of the month maybe it will warm up by then.



Oh. Maybe. Hope so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well we are not going till the end of the month maybe it will warm up by then.



Pops holler when yall come thru, sure would like to see yall for lunch/supper/coffee/rest stop. Probly be out of town


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We've had to REDO daughter's room several times due to her leaving and coming back. Don't get me wrong, but hope it's finally the guest bedroom now.



It is. We just made a date to watch Walking Dead on Sunday. He works every other weekend, so he is coming to watch it. They do the netflix thing. He may not even stay.  LAWD I miss that boy.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Pops holler when yall come thru, sure would like to see yall for lunch/supper/coffee/rest stop. Probly be out of town



I will be out of town for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It is. We just made a date to watch Walking Dead on Sunday. He works every other weekend, so he is coming to watch it. They do the netflix thing. He may not even stay.  LAWD I miss that boy.



Know what you mean!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Red wine tanight.....bout ta get FUNKY up in heah!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Cheap red wine.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Wycliff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Pops won't tolerate no cheap wine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm runinn low on Billy kickbacks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Of course, I did purchase 70 cases.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Billy material ^^^^^ up there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Drivelers don't play dat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

They think they are sofistokated idjits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Uh hmmmm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hey



I know what you mean.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. gone grow up and be a leader in hera.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 12, 2015)

LOL Sorry ya'll was putting toddlers in pj's....How's everyone doing... Looking at my pic it needs a update.. lil fella in the wagon is now 4 and there is a lil fella now 2 and the other 3 are much bigger with 2 driving now....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. gone grow up and be a leader in hera.



Somebody's gotta be da butthead mshtutut!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> They think they are sofistokated idjits.[/QUOTE
> No  our puters just don's work as well. Lawd all the pop ups. HELP.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Somebody's gotta be da butthead mshtutut!



I thought that was Quack's Job?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

huntinglady74 said:


> LOL Sorry ya'll was putting toddlers in pj's....How's everyone doing... Looking at my pic it needs a update.. lil fella in the wagon is now 4 and there is a lil fella now 2 and the other 3 are much bigger with 2 driving now....



Holy Schmoly....well that explains why you haven't been around!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > They think they are sofistokated idjits.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Holy Schmoly....well that explains why you haven't been around!



Yeah I would say so.. Eddie has these 2 lil ones so spoiled they run me ragged ..lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Really every time I post, Treee or four pop ups come up. It doesn't do that on any other site. BANGING MY HEAD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really every time I post, Treee or four pop ups come up. It doesn't do that on any other site. BANGING MY HEAD.



Install it tonight....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Holy Schmoly


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Install it tonight....



Install what
They don't know Jeff C. the leader.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

huntinglady74 said:


>



me too.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> me too.



Mine needs salt and butter...lol


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Boooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Holy Schmoly





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Install what
> They don't know Jeff C. the leader.



mshtutu tryin to spin me out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Howdy hunting 101.....come on in out of the cold.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Brother. I spent an hour trying to get the boy to sleep.  Kerri hasn't been sleeping much so I told her I'd get him to sleep so she could go to bed.  He fought like a heavy weight champ


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

I won but it came down to the last seconds of the final round.  He got in a few good Punch's... Literally.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Tko king


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Brother. I spent an hour trying to get the boy to sleep.  Kerri hasn't been sleeping much so I told her I'd get him to sleep so she could go to bed.  He fought like a heavy weight champ



Bless you're heart. I know that feeling. Just know it aint gonna last long, so just enjoy it if you can.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Precious angel sent from heaven.He's gonna be you're best friend before you know it. Believe me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

yep, I'm kinda jealous of the boy and hubby's relationship.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

I know.  He already is but don't know it.  He's oy fighting this week he's normally pretty decent but this week is bad.  I think its his meds


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

Them boys love their mama's till they figure out Dad is fun, he's got guns and stuff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know.  He already is but don't know it.  He's oy fighting this week he's normally pretty decent but this week is bad.  I think its his meds



Sometimes those antibiotics mess with tummy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Kerri said as a child. Her mama said antibiotics kept her awake for hours longer


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Wy be mighty quiet tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Wonder if bOOM bOOM would rub my belly and put me to sleep?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2015)

Reckon I'll go snuggle wiff da dogs!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go snuggle wiff da dogs!



Odell likes that. I stay with him out there so much he has come to expect it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if bOOM bOOM would rub my belly and put me to sleep?



Sure thing.  Come sit in my lap..


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 12, 2015)

Been playing nerf wars with Lil Wy


----------



## Hankus (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Feb 12, 2015)

good nite


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2015)

Haaaay!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 13, 2015)

Good Morning.  Today is my FRIDAY !!!


Where is everybody?  I feel lonely in here this morning.  Blood are you working still this morning? Surely Goblin will be along shortly with a big pot full of fresh brewed coffee for us sleepy drivelers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning.  Today is my FRIDAY !!!
> 
> 
> Where is everybody?  I feel lonely in here this morning.  Blood are you working still this morning? Surely Goblin will be along shortly with a big pot full of fresh brewed coffee for us sleepy drivelers.



Here ya go blood and EE, mornin!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning.  Today is my FRIDAY !!!
> 
> 
> Where is everybody?  I feel lonely in here this morning.  Blood are you working still this morning? Surely Goblin will be along shortly with a big pot full of fresh brewed coffee for us sleepy drivelers.



yep!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

The blanket monster keep me from peeking out this chilly morning.   But the coffee is now brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Gobblin is here with refills!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Got my expenses sent, emails sent, travel booked for Mania the end of March for a week in San Jose. Now, if I could just get off my butt and get my taxes done.....well, I'd still be on my butt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2015)

Cwoffee machine is broken here .... Mountain dew is calling my name!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2015)

Seize the opportunity


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2015)

Hawngry to


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Cwoffee machine is broken here .... Mountain dew is calling my name!



file a grievance with HR!!!!!!

as far as hungry goes does this help?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> file a grievance with HR!!!!!!
> 
> as far as hungry goes does this help?





Dang, that photo just ought to be against the law, I tell you.  Gobblin, can I get an extra two containers of syrup along with some extra butter with this please???  It sure does make my Little Debbie Oatmeal Pie and Little Debbie Honey Bun not taste so good right about now!!!!   

I got two loads of laundry done already, my breakfast finished, the daily newspaper and my weekly hometown paper completely read (so now I know who did what to whom), and to top everything off completely, I am sitting here typing while I am drinking a Coke filled with those large "cocktail peanuts" inside.

Man, I am living the high-life for sure.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> file a grievance with HR!!!!!!
> 
> as far as hungry goes does this help?


you sir are such a tease!

Mernin!!  Off & running! type:<-- this kind )


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

keebs gonna have fanger tip blisters


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Last night LMS slept on teh couch and I slept in the bed.  I was going to get up with gage and let her sleep if he woke up.  Well, sure enough around 130 he woke up, took is bottle ad refused to fall asleep.  Well i laided him in the bed beside me which calmed him down ALOT.   He finally drifted off to sleep so I put him back in his bed and as soon as I hit the pillow again, i was OUT.  Woke up this morning and realized, I forgot to put the top on his bottle and 4 oz of formula leaked out...  AHHH the joys of being a parent


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Last night LMS slept on teh couch and I slept in the bed.  I was going to get up with gage and let her sleep if he woke up.  Well, sure enough around 130 he woke up, took is bottle ad refused to fall asleep.  Well i laided him in the bed beside me which calmed him down ALOT.   He finally drifted off to sleep so I put him back in his bed and as soon as I hit the pillow again, i was OUT.  Woke up this morning and realized, I forgot to put the top on his bottle and 4 oz of formula leaked out...  AHHH the joys of being a parent



Bet that smelled lovely.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bet that smelled lovely.



 yeah, i woke up right in the middle of it


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Last night LMS slept on teh couch and I slept in the bed.  I was going to get up with gage and let her sleep if he woke up.  Well, sure enough around 130 he woke up, took is bottle ad refused to fall asleep.  Well i laided him in the bed beside me which calmed him down ALOT.   He finally drifted off to sleep so I put him back in his bed and as soon as I hit the pillow again, i was OUT.  Woke up this morning and realized, I forgot to put the top on his bottle and 4 oz of formula leaked out...  AHHH the joys of being a parent



I'd give anything to go back to those days!!! I sure miss my babies being babies!!! It's still my favorite thing to have all the kids piled up in my bed watching a movie or just telling me about their day!!
Enjoy it HFH ... It goes away quick and it don't come back!!! My little ones are 16, 13, and 12 and I can remember the day I met each of them so clearly! Children are a true blessing from Heaven!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'd give anything to go back to those days!!! I sure miss my babies being babies!!! It's still my favorite thing to have all the kids piled up in my bed watching a movie or just telling me about their day!!
> Enjoy it HFH ... It goes away quick and it don't come back!!! My little ones are 16, 13, and 12 and I can remember the day I met each of them so clearly! Children are a true blessing from Heaven!!!!



That they are.  I just want him a LITTLE older.  Where he can walk and do things with daddy.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs gonna have fanger tip blisters


 you ain't kidding..........like the commercial where the guy types until his fingers fly off. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Last night LMS slept on teh couch and I slept in the bed.  I was going to get up with gage and let her sleep if he woke up.  Well, sure enough around 130 he woke up, took is bottle ad refused to fall asleep.  Well i laided him in the bed beside me which calmed him down ALOT.   He finally drifted off to sleep so I put him back in his bed and as soon as I hit the pillow again, i was OUT.  Woke up this morning and realized, I forgot to put the top on his bottle and 4 oz of formula leaked out...  AHHH the joys of being a parent


I bet it won't be the last time that happens either!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> That they are.  I just want him a LITTLE older.  Where he can walk and do things with daddy.


careful, it'll be here before ya know it & you'll be wishin you could corral him up!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you ain't kidding..........like the commercial where the guy types until his fingers fly off.
> 
> I bet it won't be the last time that happens either!
> 
> careful, it'll be here before ya know it & you'll be wishin you could corral him up!



Keebs, swety that boy is already wide open.  The lady at the day care says he is one of the most wel behaved, but advanced kids shes ever seen.  Also says he DOES NOT slow down like the other kids.. 90 to nothing till he finally crashs.. its the truth too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Where mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'd give anything to go back to those days!!! I sure miss my babies being babies!!! It's still my favorite thing to have all the kids piled up in my bed watching a movie or just telling me about their day!!
> Enjoy it HFH ... It goes away quick and it don't come back!!! My little ones are 16, 13, and 12 and I can remember the day I met each of them so clearly! Children are a true blessing from Heaven!!!!


You got that right. Just last night I got my boys room in order from when he moved out on his own in December. It's sad, but I'm so very proud proud of him. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> That they are.  I just want him a LITTLE older.  Where he can walk and do things with daddy.


H22 always said, I just want him to be able to hop up in the truck and put on his own seat belt. Seems like it was just yesterday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where mud?



He's been MIA since his birthday. Musta been a good celebration.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's been MIA since his birthday. Musta been a good celebration.



Hes till on cloud 9 from taht selfie i sent.  it made is birfday perfecto


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Last night LMS slept on teh couch and I slept in the bed.  I was going to get up with gage and let her sleep if he woke up.  Well, sure enough around 130 he woke up, took is bottle ad refused to fall asleep.  Well i laided him in the bed beside me which calmed him down ALOT.   He finally drifted off to sleep so I put him back in his bed and as soon as I hit the pillow again, i was OUT.  Woke up this morning and realized, I forgot to put the top on his bottle and 4 oz of formula leaked out...  AHHH the joys of being a parent





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bet that smelled lovely.




   HFH (hfn), it could have been worse, you could have peed in YOUR drawers while you were sleeping and when you woke up, you could have had a "double-whammy" !!! 

Sounds like Ms. Hawtnett knows about that calamity as she has probably been there and done that too !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Morning, gotta ketchup, i'll be back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HFN, it could have been worse, you could have peed in YOUR drawers while you were sleeping and when you woke up, you could have had a "double-whammy" !!! !!!!
> 
> Sounds like Ms. Hawtnett knows about that calamity as she has probably been there and done that too !!!



No NO im not young enough nor old enough for that yet EE


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

WAIT A MINUTE!!! did EE call me HFN???!?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (3 members and 3 guests)
havin_fun_huntin

ninjas


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!!! did EE call me HFN???!?!?!




Hey, if you are like me, it don't matter what they call me as long as they call me for supper !!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ps:  I been typing all morning and my fingers are worn down to my knuckles (just like KEEBS) by now so I am lucky to even hit the key right beside the correct one !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

dont worry, i got dis


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

EE, as you can tell, I do answer to bout anything.  I take everythign with a grain of salt.  Kinda got to around here


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dang, I just realized that I am running real late because I am supposed to meet a group of tennis moms for lunch and then accompany them to the movies to see that new movie called "50 shades of red,green, orange, maybe grey" or something like that.

They wanted me to go with them to help answer any questions that they might have if they don't understand the script.  !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dang. It's cold out there. Roaring fire and big pot of chili are the plans for tonight.

I'd much rather be sitting OUTSIDE at the pool bar till 9:30 or so with my bathing suit on listening to some tunes and watching TV with no sound.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, I just realized that I am running real late because I am supposed to meet a group of tennis moms for lunch and then accompany them to the movies to see "50 shades of red,green, orange, maybe grey" or something like that.
> 
> They wanted me to go with them to help answer any questions that they might have if they don't understand the script.  !!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, I just realized that I am running real late because I am supposed to meet a group of tennis moms for lunch and then accompany them to the movies to see that new movie called "50 shades of red,green, orange, maybe grey" or something like that.
> 
> They wanted me to go with them to help answer any questions that they might have if they don't understand the script.  !!!!





TMI EE


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

I was thinking the movie should be called 50 shades of red


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 13, 2015)

Man, I just love tennissssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Skractch.....yawn......skretch! Dat's what happens when you wake up at 3:00 am. Lawd, I fell back asleep at 7:00 and just woke up.

Mornin tagain.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

welcome to the living Jeff


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

So glad its Friday , even if its the 13th. Guess i gotta go buy some chocolate covered cherries today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> So glad its Friday , even if its the 13th. Guess i gotta go buy some chocolate covered cherries today.



I just finished off a box of DARK chocolate cherries MizT bought me for Christmas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> welcome to the living Jeff



More like the walking dead, bOOM bOOM.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Might go to the wafflehouse, pick up a plate , brang it back and tell her i cooked her breakfast.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

She will love me for it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

I just got my hair did.. or un did...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

I will get lucky.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

I do like the barber shop.  I think next time Im gonna go in there and get a shave and a hair cut.  kinda like that warm shaving foam and the closeness of that straight razor


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just got my hair did.. or un did...


huh?


mudracing101 said:


> I will get lucky.


you say you're always lucky...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

I just sent keebs a selfie.  Im getting good at this


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Imma be a selfie king


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

speaking of kings.  muds gonan go to waffle house.. that made me LOL


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> huh?
> 
> you say you're always lucky...............



 i will play pretty and self moderate.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Keebs, i was thinking... have they cut the grass where KMF is going to be?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

OH my


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

love me some wafflehouse


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

hey mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Parc!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

booyah


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just sent keebs a selfie.  Im getting good at this


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

OH wow, i look as bald as hdm03 in that pic..... I assume...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

"Im so pretty, oh so pretty" 

~giggle~


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> i will play pretty and self moderate.



Too late!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> i will play pretty and self moderate.





mudracing101 said:


> love me some wafflehouse



Don't know if they do it down there, but in Athens, the Waffle House does a candle light dinner. 
I'm sorry, but that is the LAST place I would want to have dinner on Valentine's.  I don't even celebrate Valentine's. Stupidest holiday of the year. 

Well, I did get the boy 2 boxes of Girl Scout cookies(thin mint) and I got the girl a stemless wine glass.
H22 gonna get a pot of chili.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

poor mr 22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9 (5 members and 4 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, Jeff C.+
all deez ninjas


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

me and jeffc.+ aint got no shame


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Just curious... I might have aske this before.  but am I the only one who has everyone listed by there screen name in their phone?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor mr 22



Whaaaaa


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just curious... I might have aske this before.  but am I the only one who has everyone listed by there screen name in their phone?



nope.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whaaaaa




nothing


----------



## rydert (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I do like the barber shop.  I think next time Im gonna go in there and get a shave and a hair cut.  kinda like that warm shaving foam and the closeness of that straight razor



speaking of warm shaving foam....Tell LMS I said hey....she'll know


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

I even got jeff listed as Jeff C.+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

rydert said:


> speaking of warm shaving foam....Tell LMS I said hey....she'll know



Ill sure do it...hold on...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

I just seen a subway sign on FB that made me LOL...
cant post cause its a inyurindoe but FUNNY


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

I picked all my daffodils that were getting ready to bloom last night so they wouldn't freeze. Every one of them were open blooms this morning. It sure was a pretty sight to see in February.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

dont worry.. ill keep typing...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I picked all my daffodils that were getting ready to bloom last night so they wouldn't freeze. Every one of them were open blooms this morning. It sure was a pretty sight to see in February.



dis post belongs in da billy threat unless you got pictures


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dis post belongs in da billy threat unless you got pictures



I'll try again. File too big. Phone too slow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

take a screen shot of the picture and post the screen shot, silly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Sorry durt.  I told her you said hey.  She ignored it...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

BOOM, rejection Kang


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

2nd try


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> take a screen shot of the picture and post the screen shot, silly



how you do dat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> how you do dat



not sure.. ask ya boy..  phones be different.. mine works by holding the power button and volume down at same time


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2015)

My favorite hunting show (meat eater) on the sportsman channel just killed a primate ... A monkey, and they are cooking and eating it!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> not sure.. ask ya boy..  phones be different.. mine works by holding the power button and volume down at same time



How in the world did you figure that out. 
Kinda like me finding out my car key rolls down my windows. Had my hands full and pressed 2 buttons on the key and all the windows rolled down. 
Kinda cool feature in the Summer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> My favorite hunting show (meat eater) on the sportsman channel just killed a primate ... A monkey, and they are cooking and eating it!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How in the world did you figure that out.
> Kinda like me finding out my car key rolls down my windows. Had my hands full and pressed 2 buttons on the key and all the windows rolled down.
> Kinda cool feature in the Summer.



My sister (17) has the same phone as me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hfh your avi is too similar to Bo$$'s.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My sister (17) has the same phone as me



That splains it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My sister (17) has the same phone as me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hfh your avi is too similar to Bo$$'s.



I fixed it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



wha?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



They said it tastes like chicken gizzards! I'd eat it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

rydert said:


> speaking of warm shaving foam....Tell LMS I said hey....she'll know


 good one




havin_fun_huntin said:


> I fixed it



 I'm standing sideways


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

bwahahahaha


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> good one
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 I knew that would come back to bite me


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Yall be confusing me wit dem avatars.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Had to get da Jag ready to go eat lunch wiff lil employment gal.


----------



## rydert (Feb 13, 2015)

goobers..........


----------



## rydert (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to get da Jag ready to go eat lunch wiff lil employment gal.



Jeff C. O

tell her I said hey............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> They said it tastes like chicken gizzards! I'd eat it!


 I love monkeys. 


Jeff C. said:


> Had to get da Jag ready to go eat lunch wiff lil employment gal.



I bet he looks snazzy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall be confusing me wit dem avatars.



i have a good one of you , but its at the house


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

lunch time king


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

pow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Lookat me being Kang..  Like a BOSS


----------



## rydert (Feb 13, 2015)

I think mud and hfh are giving each other their valentine gifts.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

rydert said:


> Jeff C. O
> 
> tell her I said hey............



One look at you....I mean yo avatar and she'd be  at first sight. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love monkeys.
> 
> 
> I bet he looks snazzy.



Chick magnet....lil employment gal is Hawt too! 



mudracing101 said:


> i have a good one of you , but its at the house



OMG!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

rydert said:


> I think mud and hfh are giving each other their valentine gifts.....


WE will get you sopmething too 


Jeff C. said:


> One look at you....I mean yo avatar and she'd be  at first sight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell her I said hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

tell her we said hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey lil miss employment gal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WE will get you sopmething too
> 
> Tell her I said hey





mudracing101 said:


> tell her we said hey





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey lil miss employment gal.




  

I'm gonna tell her!

Dert....how bout you? Would you like me to tell  lil miz hawt employment gal "Hey" for you too?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

rydert said:


> Jeff C. O
> 
> tell her I said hey............



Yep. Dert wants you to.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Durt check your phone.. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Lil miz employment gal has a severely autistic son about 7 yrs old, I believe. Anyway, she told me he has a service dog, it's a Labradoodle and it cost $26,000.00


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil miz employment gal has a severely autistic son about 7 yrs old, I believe. Anyway, she told me he has a service dog, it's a Labradoodle and it cost $26,000.00



I'm fixin to start raising labradoodles and sending them to service school.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm fixin to start raising labradoodles and sending them to service school.



u aint kidding.. wowza!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm fixin to start raising labradoodles and sending them to service school.



Don't think MizT and I haven't seriously discussed it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Never trained a service dog, don't know much about it, but have obedience trained many of my own and was training protection dogs wayyyy back in the day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

im in da wrong bizznest


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just curious... I might have aske this before.  but am I the only one who has everyone listed by there screen name in their phone?


nope......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I even got jeff listed as Jeff C.+


I don't go "quiet" that far.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I picked all my daffodils that were getting ready to bloom last night so they wouldn't freeze. Every one of them were open blooms this morning. It sure was a pretty sight to see in February.


Are those the ones you were gonna make a surprise delivery with?


rydert said:


> goobers..........


you got that right!


rydert said:


> I think mud and hfh are giving each other their valentine gifts.....


I'm thinking you're right............ backing out of the room now.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Keebsy!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

i just sent durt a valentines day present.. hes not jealous no mo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

I bet hes all  like this


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

I listed almost everyone's screen name and actual first name on most of my contacts....so I wouldn fergit their real name.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Dert is easy to remember, but I ain't got his # so that I can send selfies to him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

i had to text jeff 10 times before you remembered to save my number.. "Is this Louie?"


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Might just take MizT out for dinner and a movie for Valentines.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i had to text jeff 10 times before you remembered to save my number.. "Is this Louie?"



LOL'ds.....True!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

I gotta  agree wth mrs 22.  I dont do valentines day.  IMO its just an excuse for folks to make money.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Not a Casanova King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta  agree wth mrs 22.  I dont do valentines day.  IMO its just an excuse for folks to make money.



TRUTH^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> nope......
> 
> I don't go "quiet" that far.........
> 
> Are those the ones you were gonna make a surprise delivery with?



I could. If I could make my car go towards town instead of toward Winder when I leave work. 
That's VERY hard to do.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Just me fellas, no offense to any of yall who are doing someting sweet for yalls sweetys. Women see to like random gifts just because moreso than gifts because its expected... I do neither


----------



## rydert (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Durt check your phone.. LOL!!!!!!



party time


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta  agree wth mrs 22.  I dont do valentines day.  IMO its just an excuse for folks to make money.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> TRUTH^^^



Now that I'm married for 28 yrs I don't either, a box of candy, flowers, dinner and a movie don't work anyway, but Lawd have mercy it sho did before I was married.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

rydert said:


> party time




your welcome


----------



## rydert (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just me fellas, no offense to any of yall who are doing someting sweet for yalls sweetys. Women see to like random gifts just because moreso than gifts because its expected... I do neither



I always send my lil girl something and let her know her daddy loves her


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

rydert said:


> I always send my lil girl something and let her know her daddy loves her



Thats difrent.  thats daddys little girl. 
im SURE she loves it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

I bought MizT a $2,000.00 vacuum cleaner and told her that was her Valentines gift for the rest of her life!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I bought MizT a $2,000.00 vacuum cleaner and told her that was her Valentines gift for the rest of her life!



So, Um, how long before you could open both eyes?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy!!!





Jeff C. said:


> I listed almost everyone's screen name and actual first name on most of my contacts....so I wouldn fergit their real name.


THAT'S how I do it too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I could. If I could make my car go towards town instead of toward Winder when I leave work.
> That's VERY hard to do.


I have had no less than 3 pm's from her wanting to know what her "surprise" is!  I told her "patience"........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So, Um, how long before you could open both eyes?



She still loves it!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

The dogs love it too. They love being vacuumed!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S how I do it too!
> 
> I have had no less than 3 pm's from her wanting to know what her "surprise" is!  I told her "patience"........



PM me the name or addy. There's a blue gazillion book stores on campus.


----------



## rydert (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I bought MizT a $2,000.00 vacuum cleaner and told her that was her Valentines gift for the rest of her life!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> So, Um, how long before you could open both eyes?



that made me giggle......

















toot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Best gift eva and it only cost a dolla.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Thats a nice cup for a dollar


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S how I do it too!
> 
> I have had no less than 3 pm's from her wanting to know what her "surprise" is!  I told her "patience"........





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats a nice cup for a dollar




That nasty cup is older than my son. 
Tarvis doen't make that size anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Mexican Lasagna!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Big ole honkin chicken biskit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

MizT just text me, "No Valentines please"


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Big ole honkin chicken biskit.



Mmmmmm.....dat sounds goot!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

I wanna make a comment bout Mr22 being able to keep up with a cup, unlike someone.  But ill refrain


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT just text me, "No Valentines please"



A girl after my own heart. 

Seriously, I'd rather H22 come home any random day with a bouquet of flowers than feel like he HAS to on a certain holiday. 
And yes, we have fresh flowers in the house a lot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

I need a crown.


----------



## rydert (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I need a crown.



sounds like Mr. 22 needs one..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wanna make a comment bout Mr22 being able to keep up with a cup, unlike someone.  But ill refrain



Thank you. 

He's only lost one in all the time I've known him. Well, he didn't even lose it. He left it sitting in the parking lot at the condo at Amelia Island. Called our friends when we realized it. They went to get it and it was gone.  It was a Georgia one. The friends at Amelia gave him that one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2015)

Time for a dranky drank!!!! Jus got a toe curlin fire going in the fireplace, nobody at the house but me and the dog .... (well the stupid cats here to) and I'm going to prep my pork ribs and mix up sumthin nice!!! Welcome to the weekend kids!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Time for a dranky drank!!!! Jus got a toe curlin fire going in the fireplace, nobody at the house but me and the dog .... (well the stupid cats here to) and I'm going to prep my pork ribs and mix up sumthin nice!!! Welcome to the weekend kids!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> He's only lost one in all the time I've known him. Well, he didn't even lose it. He left it sitting in the parking lot at the condo at Amelia Island. Called out friends when we realized it. They went to get it and it was gone.  It was a Georgia one. The friends at Amelia gave him that one.



Check dis out!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Time for a dranky drank!!!! Jus got a toe curlin fire going in the fireplace, nobody at the house but me and the dog .... (well the stupid cats here to) and I'm going to prep my pork ribs and mix up sumthin nice!!! Welcome to the weekend kids!!!!



Wish I were there!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Check dis out!!





Keep the cup, but PLEASE bring my sweatshirt to KMF.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Wait, that don't sound right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Yall ever been to a movie theater and you were the only ones in there? MizT and I did once, it was fun, we just sat there and made fun of how stoopid the movie was, and tol'd and lol'd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keep the cup, but PLEASE bring my sweatshirt to KMF.



Remind me and I'll brang bof.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

MizT don't even want to go to dinner and a movie tonight. Wants to wait til Sunday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)

How did Jeff C + end up with Ms tutu's shirt ??


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How did Jeff C + end up with Ms tutu's shirt ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Might just take MizT out for dinner and a movie for Valentines.


Tell her i said Happy Valentines day


Keebs said:


> THAT'S how I do it too!
> 
> I have had no less than 3 pm's from her wanting to know what her "surprise" is!  I told her "patience"........


I seen Keebs phone, it says Contacts: Mud stud muffin... I dont get it



blood on the ground said:


> Time for a dranky drank!!!! Jus got a toe curlin fire going in the fireplace, nobody at the house but me and the dog .... (well the stupid cats here to) and I'm going to prep my pork ribs and mix up sumthin nice!!! Welcome to the weekend kids!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keep the cup, but PLEASE bring my sweatshirt to KMF.


Brang Mrs. V's knive back too, two, to



Hooked On Quack said:


> How did Jeff C + end up with Ms tutu's shirt ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

What happens @ da beach stays @ da beach!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Yall can have Vegas!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Golden corral today, mmmm good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

MrH had his back turned...... see post # 415.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

The fish were biting.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Speaking of GC and Vegas. Lawd I'm glad hdm03 is South of the Boarder. He'd take this one and run with it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of GC and Vegas. Lawd I'm glad hdm03 is South of the Boarder. He'd take this one and run with it.



That's what I'm doin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Tell her i said Happy Valentines day
> I seen Keebs phone, it says Contacts: Mud stud muffin... I dont get it
> 
> 
> ...


I got the knife sitting out so I won't forget it. As for Keebs sunglasses......... Hoping they are in the camper, but we've used it since last KMF.


Jeff C. said:


> That's what I'm doin!



Hey, don't forget to bring my shirt to KMF.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Leroy missing


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

king me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

yll be the losing stuff people i eva done met


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How did Jeff C + end up with Ms tutu's shirt ??





mudracing101 said:


> I seen Keebs phone, it says Contacts: Mud stud muffin... I dont get it


blabbermouth!


Jeff C. said:


> What happens @ da beach stays @ da beach!





mudracing101 said:


> Golden corral today, mmmm good.


Board meeting=KFC


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got the knife sitting out so I won't forget it. As for Keebs sunglasses......... Hoping they are in the camper, but we've used it since last KMF.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

what in the world


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got the knife sitting out so I won't forget it. As for Keebs sunglasses......... Hoping they are in the camper, but we've used it since last KMF.
> 
> 
> Hey, don't forget to bring my shirt to KMF.



Otay. 



mudracing101 said:


> Leroy missing



Not anymo....



havin_fun_huntin said:


> yll be the losing stuff people i eva done met



Tell me aboudit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Quack....you twerkin tonight?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yll be the losing stuff people i eva done met



We don't loose things. We just leave things where ever they were when we leave. That make sense


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Bout that time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

40 mo minit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

I just had a black lady standing in line behind me at the store say, "you sure got a nice "backside" for a white boy"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack....you twerkin tonight?




Nawsir, just Sat night, had to vacate Sun night, Dawn's having surgery 730 am Monday morning.  Gonna go to Augusta Sun afternoon, hopefully eat suppa with EE and spend the night close to the horsepital.




mrs. hornet22 said:


> We don't loose things. We just leave things where ever they were when we leave. That make sense





Makes PERFECT sense to ME !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We don't loose things. We just leave things where ever they were when we leave. That make sense




Hankus/neph/Drankus came by the shack the other day to pick up a pistol and I axed him did he happen to brang my chair, he sez, "No, but I did look at it . ." 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just had a black lady standing in line behind me at the store say, "you sure got a nice "backside" for a white boy"





Black wimminz be likin Leroy !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus/neph/Drankus came by the shack the other day to pick up a pistol and I axed him did he happen to brang my chair, he sez, "No, but I did look at it . ."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meanwhile teh SMOKIN HAWT blonde 2 people in front on me... yeah she ignored my gawkin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus/neph/Drankus came by the shack the other day to pick up a pistol and I axed him did he happen to brang my chair, he sez, "No, but I did look at it . ."



 I forgot about your chair. 
You just left it were it was when you left.


----------



## rydert (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I forgot about your chair.
> You just left it were it was when you left.



he might not could see it............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I forgot about your chair.
> You just left it were it was when you left.





Eggzactly !!! 


It's not really lost when you know where ya left it, and yo bud picks it up for ya !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eggzactly !!!
> 
> 
> It's not really lost when you know where ya left it, and yo bud picks it up for ya !!



Eggzactly


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ya'll have a good one. I'm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

Thinking that if I walk real slow that it will be quitting time by the time I get to my vehicle.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We don't loose things. We just leave things where ever they were when we leave. That make sense


Makes PERFECT sense to me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

im still here.. nothing else to add at this moment


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)

Grrrrrrr, battery's dead on my 4 wheeler . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, battery's dead on my 4 wheeler . .


bring it to me, I'll take care of it........... but I promise, it will not go swimming!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> bring it to me, I'll take care of it........... but I promise, it will not go swimming!





Battery's mounted under the right rear fender, real pain to get to.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Battery's mounted under the right rear fender, real pain to get to.



two drankydranks and a couple of knuckles later it will be good as new.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 13, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, I just realized that I am running real late because I am supposed to meet a group of tennis moms for lunch and then accompany them to the movies to see that new movie called "50 shades of red,green, orange, maybe grey" or something like that.
> 
> They wanted me to go with them to help answer any questions that they might have if they don't understand the script.  !!!!




Well, the tennis moms liked a few parts of the movie but were all really disappointed in the overall movie itself and especially the ending.    I only had to answer just one question too.

The consensus is ......DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME GOING TO WATCH THIS OVER-HYPED CONCOCTION !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just had a black lady standing in line behind me at the store say, "you sure got a nice "backside" for a white boy"




She must have been Helen Keller !!!  

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sorry but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2015)

EAGLE EYE done spoiled it for me. I was gonna take the wife tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2015)

Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Battery's mounted under the right rear fender, real pain to get to.


eh, don't worry 'bout it, brang it on......... I'll take care of it......


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Dang good lil nap......I'z all refreshed wif nuttin to do.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2015)

I got to go mail all my Valentines cards here in a bit.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

Time is UP!
Ya'll have a good evenin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Later ya'll, have a good weekend, and to all the womenz , Happy Valentines day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> two drankydranks and a couple of knuckles later it will be good as new.




Got the cover off, looks like it'll be easier to jack it up and take the tire off to replace. 





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, the tennis moms liked a few parts of the movie but were all really disappointed in the overall movie itself and especially the ending.    I only had to answer just one question too.
> 
> The consensus is ......DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME GOING TO WATCH THIS OVER-HYPED CONCOCTION !!!!





That's why we make our on movies here at da Luv Shak . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, battery's dead on my 4 wheeler . .





Jumped off the 4 wheeler, rode down to the field and try to crank kractor, she b dead too . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> two drankydranks and a couple of knuckles later it will be good as new.





Right when I read that I looked at both hands/arms and for the first time EVA I'm not bleedin anywherezz !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)

Do ya'll have ANY idea how hard it is to work on anythang outside with a crazy black Lab steady shovin a tennis ball in your face/leg/feet etc ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)

Now I know how lil Louie feelz postin all by yoself...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

This was just on at the Cafe356


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2015)

The new comforter set for the boys/now guest room arrived today. Happy dance. Got chili on the stove. H22 brought home some lobster tails for tomorrow. The boy is coming home Sunday. It's a GOOD night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2015)

Ms tutu likes to get jiggy wit it . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now I know how lil Louie feelz postin all by yoself...



Imagine posting a whole page by yourself.  That takes skillz


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Imagine posting a whole page by yourself.  That takes skillz



Exactly what skillz are involved?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll, have a good weekend, and to all the womenz , Happy Valentines day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you so sweeeeet!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Jumped off the 4 wheeler, rode down to the field and try to crank kractor, she b dead too . .


dang son, I so need to come help you out............. wait, neva mind, what the heck, whatcha doin next weekend?


Hooked On Quack said:


>


LOVE me some Hank Jr!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> The new comforter set for the boys/now guest room arrived today. Happy dance. Got chili on the stove. H22 brought home some lobster tails for tomorrow. The boy is coming home Sunday. It's a GOOD night!


Deer burger steaks tonight........... I changed mine up to a "stuffed steak" - peppers & onions, cream cheese, pepper jack cheese & some cheddar thrown in there too.......... TOMORROW evening, since neither of us has a feller to "woo" us, I got a couple steaks to grill, some skrimp, salad fixin's & gonna bake some taters, yep, good eats in the southern side of the state too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Exactly what skillz are involved?



The gift of gab.  The ability to talk to your self with caring if anyone reads it.  Most if those post were several words.  Not just words but actual stuff in my head..  Skillz my good man.. Skillz


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm going to Keebs house tom. To eat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Mong my skills is the ability to be king


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Speaking of kings.. Y'all ever thought what it would be like to have been a peasant back in the day


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The gift of gab.  The ability to talk to your self with caring if anyone reads it.  Most if those post were several words.  Not just words but actual stuff in my head..  Skillz my good man.. Skillz


I must say, you really do posses those skills............ ESPECIALLY when you are being a mechanic!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm going to Keebs house tom. To eat


come on, juss brang your own grub, the grill will be fired up!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Speaking of kings.. Y'all ever thought what it would be like to have been a peasant back in the day


yes, feels like I live like that now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I must say, you really do posses those skills............ ESPECIALLY when you are being a mechanic!
> 
> come on, juss brang your own grub, the grill will be fired up!
> 
> yes, feels like I live like that now!



Lol.  You weren't supposed to heat some of that talk while I was playing Mr mechanic.

I thought u was gonna feel me 
I know thatvya mean at times.  Goodness.
Tell Mrs j I said hello please


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow ya'll  been busy today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey wifi


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2015)

hey hfn


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Wow ya'll  been busy today



Where you been? You met my new nephew?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2015)

Tent burner is here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 13, 2015)

That was hfh he set it on fire!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 13, 2015)

Mud saved me.. Hfh is a fire throwing mad man


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Where you been? You met my new nephew?



Not yet Chuck called me the other day and told me he was going to be a daddy again. I did see the pic on fb last night


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 13, 2015)

I am going to see him this weekend.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2015)

I may ride by there this weekend too


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Evenin chillens!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 13, 2015)

Seems like midnight..


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2015)

evening Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> evening Jeff



You workin Wy?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm trying to fill my name on the page


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Lol.  You weren't supposed to heat some of that talk while I was playing Mr mechanic.
> 
> I thought u was gonna feel me
> I know thatvya mean at times.  Goodness.
> Tell Mrs j I said hello please


uuum, werkin thru the phone postin............. I was on da porch, not too far I couldn'thear you talkin........I wasn't gonna "feel ya" wiff ya wife right there & the baby in my arms............ will send your salutations shortly.......


Wycliff said:


> Wow ya'll  been busy today


and where you been????


Migmack said:


> That was hfh he set it on fire!


that ain't what "I" heard............ juss sayin.......


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin chillens!


Hey you!
gotta go fry some tater tots..........bbl......


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You workin Wy?





Yes sir gotta work tonite thru Monday nite 






Keebs said:


> and where you been????





had 7 days off and not really doing anything, but still not smoking


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> uuum, werkin thru the phone postin............. I was on da porch, not too far I couldn'thear you talkin........I wasn't gonna "feel ya" wiff ya wife right there & the baby in my arms............ will send your salutations shortly.......
> 
> and where you been????
> 
> ...



10-fo, just checkin in and chillin wit a lil Motown! 



Wycliff said:


> Yes sir gotta work tonite thru Monday nite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm trying to fill my name on the page



Bang it out Fuzzy!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm trying to fill my name on the page



Your off to a good start


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2015)

Hfh?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2015)

Reckon I'll go watch Viking reruns


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2015)

I need to get caught back up on Vikings


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir gotta work tonite thru Monday nite
> 
> had 7 days off and not really doing anything, but still not smoking


Proud.of.YOU!!!


Jeff C. said:


> 10-fo, just checkin in and chillin wit a lil Motown!


I be stuffed & ready to slweeep now........
lawd I'm old........... drink, eat, sleep............=party pooper!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 14, 2015)

Good morning everyone, rise and shine


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 14, 2015)

Its not GW's coffee but it's all I got


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Its not GW's coffee but it's all I got



maybe this will cure that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2015)

woke at the normal time and rolled over not once but twice for more sleep.  Figured it was cold and I wasn't going anywhere so why not.

Finally the rack monster said enough!  So the coffee is brewed so filler up.


----------



## cramer (Feb 14, 2015)

I 'preciate it G
Did not want to get up the first go round myself and was glad to see the coffee made when I did roll out to feed the dog and let him outthis morning


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 14, 2015)

Ttyl I'm gone


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 14, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you fellow drivelers.

Thanks for the coffee this morning.

I slept an extra 3 hours this morning and now I don't know how to act.  I think that I might go up to the country and check on things and just take it easy most of the day today.

And before I forget............


HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO ALL OF YOU ROMANTIC MEMBERS OF GON !!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mornin. Ahhhh the smell of bacon first thing in the mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2015)

Mornin....I'll have to settle for just the smell of coffee for the moment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok.....now the aroma of molten butter as it runs off and absorbs into biskit toast with homemade strawberry jelly.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2015)

Winnos deeus umeegoes


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2015)

WOW! Dead up in here.....RIP driveler!

Oh well, gonna be headin over to buddy's place for a camp fire evenin of some outdoor cookin, and a few alcoholic beverages action in a bit. 

Even gonna take the dogs with us. As a matter of fact, they're the ones that gave us Maggie-MooMoo! 

Both, Momma (Mattie) and Brother (Rex) are no longer with us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2015)

WOW! Dead up in here.....RIP driveler!

Oh well, gonna be headin over to buddy's place for a camp fire evenin of some outdoor cookin, and a few alcoholic beverages action in a bit. 

Even gonna take the dogs with us. As a matter of fact, they're the ones that gave us Maggie-MooMoo! 

Both, Momma (Mattie) and Brother (Rex) are no longer with us.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2015)

u





Jeff C. said:


> WOW! Dead up in here.....RIP driveler!
> 
> Oh well, gonna be headin over to buddy's place for a camp fire evenin of some outdoor cookin, and a few alcoholic beverages action in a bit.
> 
> ...


 

bundle up, Chief!



Jeff C. said:


> WOW! Dead up in here.....RIP driveler!
> 
> Oh well, gonna be headin over to buddy's place for a camp fire evenin of some outdoor cookin, and a few alcoholic beverages action in a bit.
> 
> ...




b


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2015)

Keebs said:


> u
> 
> 
> bundle up, Chief!
> ...



How in the heck?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2015)

R.I.P dribler.
Got my hair did this mornin. Came home and H22 done gone and his did too. 
Lobster tailsx4, roasted garlic spaghetti squash, garlic bread and salit on the menu for tonight. 
Uptown funk you up.  It's on the radio again as I type. 
 Say what.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2015)

Headed in for just one night.  Going to Augusta tomorrow, be back sometime Monday after Dawn's surgery. Back at it Wed night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2015)

Got a few things done today.  Mostly outside.  Sitting here watching the trees sway out the kitchen window.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed in for just one night.  Going to Augusta tomorrow, be back sometime Monday after Dawn's surgery. Back at it Wed night.


 for Dawn. My Boss just found out his wife has the same thing Dawn just went through. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Got a few things done today.  Mostly outside.  Sitting here watching the trees sway out the kitchen window.


It's VERY windy here. Aint even gonna build a fire. There will be one all day tomorrow. The boy is coming home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> for Dawn. My Boss just found out his wife has the same thing Dawn just went through.
> 
> It's VERY windy here. Aint even gonna build a fire. There will be one all day tomorrow. The boy is coming home.





Thanks Mandy, they've got a long row to hoe.  We found out in Sept of '13 and still going at it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Mandy, they've got a long row to hoe.  We found out in Sept of '13 and still going at it.



I told him. He has no clue.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2015)

Daytona race on the TV with no sound and Hip Hop on the radio. Welcome to the Cafe 356


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2015)

Shock Top Honeycrisp Apple Wheat, ain real sure what it is, but its drankin god


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hankus said:


> Shock Top Honeycrisp Apple Wheat, ain real sure what it is, but its drankin god


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I told him. He has no clue.





He/she are in for one BIG emotional roller coaster ride.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He/she are in for one BIG emotional roller coaster ride.



She's doing awesome. Him not so much. Like I said, he has no clue.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's doing awesome. Him not so much. Like I said, he has no clue.





If he has any questions, or just wants to talk, you can give him my #.



It's about that time . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2015)

Should have gotten non-eth gas today for the generator.  On the to do list tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 14, 2015)

the todo list grows exponentially, for every task marked off two appear. One related to the task completed and one fresh item


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2015)

Hankus said:


> the todo list grows exponentially, for every task marked off two appear. One related to the task completed and one fresh item



sounds like what is happening to all who have a vision.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Should have gotten non-eth gas today for the generator.  On the to do list tomorrow.





Getcha some Sta-bil !!  It goes in my generator, chainsaw, and 4 wheeler.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 14, 2015)

I run non eth gas and Sta-bil  in all my outdoor equipment


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2015)

I wished Charlie had non ethanol gas . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wished Charlie had non ethanol gas . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> R.I.P dribler.
> Got my hair did this mornin. Came home and H22 done gone and his did too.
> Lobster tailsx4, roasted garlic spaghetti squash, garlic bread and salit on the menu for tonight.
> Uptown funk you up.  It's on the radio again as I type.
> Say what.


Got me & J a couple ribeyes yesterday, also picked up some skrimp and salad fixings........ we be stuffed & miserable!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed in for just one night.  Going to Augusta tomorrow, be back sometime Monday after Dawn's surgery. Back at it Wed night.


my  to Dawn......... and don't forget to ask her what kind of flip phone she has!
G'night ya'll!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed in for just one night.  Going to Augusta tomorrow, be back sometime Monday after Dawn's surgery. Back at it Wed night.




Tell Dawn Annie will come see her when Dawn is up to it!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2015)

Hope everything works out well for Dawn and You Mil.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks ya'll, we 'preciate it !!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 15, 2015)

Call me if you need anything while in town Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks Wy !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getcha some Sta-bil !!  It goes in my generator, chainsaw, and 4 wheeler.



Sta-bil only works if it is not disturbed from what I have been told.  Seems it forms a skim on the top.  When I have gas that is going to sit for a while before being used I add Seafoam to the noneth gas.

Morning night owls.   Anyone want a tidemeover until pop a top time?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 15, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2015)

yep


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey Mil. Tell Dawn we prayin' for her over hera.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 15, 2015)

Happy Sunday morning to you Wycliff, Quack, Goblin, and Dave.

I think that I might need a cup or 3 of the coffee this morning as I slept an extra hour or so again this morning.  I've got to get out of that habit for sure.

Went out to get the morning newspaper and the moon and the stars are shining bright out there.  You would never know that we might be in for some rough weather soon.

Quack, give me a hollar later today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers for MizDawn and Quackster!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2015)

Hope all goes well tomorrow for MsDawn.  

DDD still holding out hope for snow.   May it not interfere with Quack getting her to the hospital.   As her road to full health continues.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers, fixin to head that way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow, change of plans.  Dawn doesn't want to go tonight  will be leavin early in da moanin !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, change of plans.  Dawn doesn't want to go tonight  will be leavin early in da moanin !!



It's her show.  Go with it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, change of plans.  Dawn doesn't want to go tonight  will be leavin early in da moanin !!



Nuttin wrong with that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2015)

Quack, What time must you hit the road in the morn?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 15, 2015)

I just wish I'd get hung on a rig and shift an left alone


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 15, 2015)

Well back at for another 12


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2015)

Gonna be lonely up in here, WY!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna be lonely up in here, WY!



Getting where it always is.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Getting where it always is.


Times, they are a changin...........


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Times, they are a changin...........



Yes ma'am they are


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm here!!!! Gots to go fill up the cooling towers!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 15, 2015)

That should be cool


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2015)

Morning children!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2015)

mernin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood and Wycliff.  I'm sure that Gobblin will be arriving any minute with some fresh brewed coffee too.

I just looked at the weather map and there is some cold and nasty stuff heading north/eastward unfortunately.  As for me, I would be just fine to NEVER see another snowflake and ice storm even I lived to be 1000 years old.  I have had my share of traveling in that stuff and none of it was fun.

I am also Praying for a great outcome for Ms. Dawn and Quack today too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2015)

Well snow I don't mind it is the ice that causes problems.

Well the coffee is hot and ready.   Hope Wy and BOG had okay shifts and find the sunshine coming up soon for the journey home.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2015)

yep


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 16, 2015)

Prayers for Dawn this fine and beautiful morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Moring folks.

prayers for Dawn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Sittin and waiting....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Mornin youngins.......


Hopin for the best of outcomes and quick recovery for Dawn, hang in there Mill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Been here 45 minutes.  Grrrr.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been here 45 minutes.  Grrrr.



Have they turned the lights on yet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been here 45 minutes.  Grrrr.



MizDawn sittin and waitin too?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Errbody have a good weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Errbody have a good weekend?


Can't complain, ate good, got a few projects done...........you?


Nicodemus said:


> Yes, they have. No doubt that.


you don't look right.............but welcome back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, they have. No doubt that.



No matter...a good mornin to ya sir!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 16, 2015)

Happy Monday erey buddy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

Great weekend. It's always a good weekend when I get to see my boy and his girl and my gran doggy. The boy stayed and had supper and watched Walking Dead with us. Country fried deer meat of course.
AND, he approved of his room being changed to a "guest room".


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Errbody have a good weekend?



Purty good.....MizT, Jag, and I wound up sleepin @ good friends/old neighbor's Sat. night. He and I killed a 5th of 12 yr old. Think MizT and his wife killed a couple bottles of wine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm wondering if I'm suppose to be here. It's just me and I'm getting lonesome. If they said they were gonna be closed for Presidents Day, I didn't get the memo.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great weekend. It's always a good weekend when I get to see my boy and his girl and my gran doggy. The boy stayed and had supper and watched Walking Dead with us. Country fried deer meat of course.
> AND, he approved of his room being changed to a "guest room".


 I was wondering how he'd take that!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm wondering if I'm suppose to be here. It's just me and I'm getting lonesome. If they said they were gonna be closed for Presidents Day, I didn't get the memo.


Wow............ we had to be here........... but got MLK day off......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Happy Monday erey buddy



Every day is a Holiday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm wondering if I'm suppose to be here. It's just me and I'm getting lonesome. If they said they were gonna be closed for Presidents Day, I didn't get the memo.



Msh22 =


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm wondering if I'm suppose to be here. It's just me and I'm getting lonesome. If they said they were gonna be closed for Presidents Day, I didn't get the memo.



Maybe there are using the GON clock.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2015)

Chief,  the roads will be uphill and downhill and round the bends.   Might even be rough and smooth leading over yonder.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I was wondering how he'd take that!



He loved it.  He got a kick out of the old 36" TV downstairs. I have to admit, it does look small with the 13 foot ceiling.  I think he was just as happy as me that that monstrosity of a TV died. His favorite update was the pot/pan rack in the kitchen. The boy takes after his Diddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  the roads will be uphill and downhill and round the bends.   Might even be rough and smooth leading over yonder.



I'm more interested in SLOW & BUMPY?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

We had a decent saturday.  i actually went MIA and helped a buddy work on a jeep. The wife and boy went to town.  I grilled Sat. night.  LMS was sick all day yesterday..


----------



## Crickett (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Preop.  I m hawngray..


----------



## Crickett (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Preop.  I m hawngray..



What time is her procedure tomorrow?


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

Prayers for Ms. Dawn and Quack.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

glad you stopped by and said hey Nic...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Rain should be here direckly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Crickett said:


> What time is her procedure tomorrow?



Its today.  Waiting in preop now.


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> glad you stopped by and said hey Nic...



x's 2.....them quail Nic cooked sho looked goot.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

rydert said:


> x's 2.....them quail Nic cooked sho looked goot.......



man, I dont wanna think bout that.  the quail didnt do it but everythign else made my mouth water


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He loved it.  He got a kick out of the old 36" TV downstairs. I have to admit, it does look small with the 13 foot ceiling.  I think he was just as happy as me that that monstrosity of a TV died. His favorite update was the pot/pan rack in the kitchen. The boy takes after his Diddy.


I see a bit of you in him as well.......... 


Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!


Hey gal, how ya'll doin?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Preop.  I m hawngray..


you can eat after they take her back............. 's for a smooth procedure!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Its today.  Waiting in preop now.



 I thought it was tomorrow.  for Miz Dawn


----------



## Crickett (Feb 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hey gal, how ya'll doin?



Doing ok. We started going thru my FIL's house over the weekend. My hubby seems to be handling things pretty well.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Doing ok. We started going thru my FIL's house over the weekend. My hubby seems to be handling things pretty well.


it's always tough......... some folks need to go ahead & do it, others never do.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> it's always tough......... some folks need to go ahead & do it, others never do.



He wanted to go ahead & get it over with. I think 1 of his brothers wanted to wait. Since we own the house he wanted to clean it up. Since his dad was a heavy smoker everything has to be thrown out like the couch, rugs, mattresses etc. His furniture was so old & worn out it was just not worth keeping anyways.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 16, 2015)

Morning got to read back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning got to read back.



Won't take long......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2015)

crickett,  been there.  Open everything as Dad but valuable papers and such in weird places.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Still cleaning out Old Home Place even though parents are still alive, but no longer live here. Still remnants of Grandparents too. Sister was here yesterday and the day before haulin stuff out. I can't hardly make myself go up there anymore except to cut the grass....it's so depressing.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Still cleaning out Old Home Place even though parents are still alive, but no longer live here. Still remnants of Grandparents too. Sister was here yesterday and the day before haulin stuff out. I can't hardly make myself go up there anymore except to cut the grass....it's so depressing.



 I'm sorry Jeff.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> crickett,  been there.  Open everything as Dad but valuable papers and such in weird places.



Yeah he told my hubby before he passed away to make sure he checked every pocket & every envelope & every shoe box.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Dawn's surgeon said I was gonna like his work. .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's surgeon said I was gonna like his work. .


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's surgeon said I was gonna like his work. .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Bored to deaf....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's surgeon said I was gonna like his work. .



If i was quack id have a great comment for this.. But um... grats quack


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bored to deaf....


 how, with all those folks around you to watch?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's surgeon said I was gonna like his work. .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Surgery went well.  In recovery.  Thanks for thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Surgery went well.  In recovery.  Thanks for thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Surgery went well.  In recovery.  Thanks for thoughts and prayers.


that's what I was callin 'bout!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Surgery went well.  In recovery.  Thanks for thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that's what I was callin 'bout!



Thanks.  Phone on mute.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks.  Phone on mute.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Not one good looking woman in the place.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not one good looking woman in the place.



 look harder


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not one good looking woman in the place.


I KNOW there is at least one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> look harder



Walked all ova this place, nada.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Wish they'd let me go back and mess with Dawn while she's out of it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Walked all ova this place, nada.



Must sure be some ugly women in there then.  Scrubs add +2 hot points to any woman


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Walked all ova this place, nada.



Just wait till they all start walking out of recovery. 
Might be a different story.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Must sure be some ugly women in there then.  Scrubs add +2 hot points to any woman



Works for men too. My boy sure is handsome in his scubs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Imma load the boy up, buy me some scrubs and go walk thru Walmart.  Gonna have womens coming at me from errywhere


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish they'd let me go back and mess with Dawn while she's out of it.


 I love doing that to folks too!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not one good looking woman in the place.




Man, why did tell such a big lie about that ?????  We all know that since Dawn is in "there", then "there" is ONE BEAUTIFUL LADY IN "THERE" FOR SURE !!!!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish they'd let me go back and mess with Dawn while she's out of it.



I bet that she would beat you up and down your body and every other vital organ that you have if you did such a thing by messing with her while she is under the influence so to speak.




All kidding aside, Quack, that is surely some great news.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2015)

And Hello to Ms Snowey too as I see you lurking !!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey y'all! 

Quack, Crickett, Shmoo  and prayers

How's all y'all doin? Anyone froze yet?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey Mike  I'm not lurking purposely  I've blasted through my allotted high speed and am down to hamster speed on my phone internet. Service in this area stinks, but it's better then nothin!


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2015)

47 degrees and cloudy here...........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mike  I'm not lurking purposely  I've blasted through my allotted high speed and am down to hamster speed on my phone internet. Service in this area stinks, but it's better then nothin!


that's why I had to leave the "new" switch over from altell to at&t, no service what so ever!


rydert said:


> 47 degrees and cloudy here...........


59 & cloudy here, but I can.not.get.warm! Office heater set to 72 and I have my little heater beside my desk going to!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that's why I had to leave the "new" switch over from altell to at&t, no service what so ever!
> 
> 59 & cloudy here, but I can.not.get.warm! Office heater set to 72 and I have my little heater beside my desk going to!



34 and rain/mix here. Office heater set to 72 and I have my little heater beside my desk going too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Surgery went well.  In recovery.  Thanks for thoughts and prayers.



Great news!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Quack, Crickett, Shmoo  and prayers
> 
> How's all y'all doin? Anyone froze yet?



Hey Schmoo....doin ok really, thanks. 



rydert said:


> 47 degrees and cloudy here...........



Thanks for that weather report dert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that's why I had to leave the "new" switch over from altell to at&t, no service what so ever!
> 
> 59 & cloudy here, but I can.not.get.warm! Office heater set to 72 and I have my little heater beside my desk going to!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> 34 and rain/mix here. Office heater set to 72 and I have my little heater beside my desk going too!



I'm fixin to go cuddle wiff MooMoo and BooBoo!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 34 and rain/mix here. Office heater set to 72 and I have my little heater beside my desk going too!



Don't envy you the rain/mix though, that's for sure, drive careful!! 


Jeff C. said:


> I'm fixin to go cuddle wiff MooMoo and BooBoo!


talk about keeping you warm!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

its sunny and 75 here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry, cloudy and 55..


----------



## Crickett (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's surgeon said I was gonna like his work. .






Hooked On Quack said:


> Surgery went well.  In recovery.  Thanks for thoughts and prayers.






Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish they'd let me go back and mess with Dawn while she's out of it.



 Bad Quack


SnowHunter said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Quack, Crickett, Shmoo  and prayers
> 
> How's all y'all doin? Anyone froze yet?


Hey snowy! Just cold rain here. Hope it stays just rain. Gotta go to athens this evening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Got up at 5:30, got to Augusta at 7:30, left Augusta at 12:30 back home at 1:30 !!  Dawn's on the couch restin.




Keebs, Dawn's phone is a LG and she's got 2-3 more flip phones that you can have, one is missing the back, she said she'd throw the duct tape in too !!  Chargers also.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got up at 5:30, got to Augusta at 7:30, left Augusta at 12:30 back home at 1:30 !!  Dawn's on the couch restin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You keep that good lady comfortable.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You keep that good lady comfortable.





She's got me movin furniture, so she won't hafta use her left arm.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got up at 5:30, got to Augusta at 7:30, left Augusta at 12:30 back home at 1:30 !!  Dawn's on the couch restin.
> 
> 
> Keebs, Dawn's phone is a LG and she's got 2-3 more flip phones that you can have, one is missing the back, she said she'd throw the duct tape in too !!  Chargers also.


We'll see about that when she's better........... so glad she's home & resting! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> She's got me movin furniture, so she won't hafta use her left arm.


smart woman, that MizDawn!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's got me movin furniture, so she won't hafta use her left arm.



GO DAWN!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got up at 5:30, got to Augusta at 7:30, left Augusta at 12:30 back home at 1:30 !!  Dawn's on the couch restin.




Quack, so far you have done really well at being a chauffeur, now you will have to also do your duties as the Butler, Maid, Cook, House-Keeper of sorts, and also a "Go-For" because when Ms. Dawn say to "go for" her shoes, coat, breakfast, lunch , and dinner, YOU NEED TO "GO FOR IT" and fast too !!!!     

I'm just so happy that everything went well today and I just talked with Teresa in Houston and she said she sent some early morning Prayers for both of you this morning and she was really happy with the results as well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> We'll see about that when she's better........... so glad she's home & resting!
> 
> smart woman, that MizDawn!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWN!




Not only movin furniture, but had to sweep and mop too.

Don't mind, she does erythang for me !! 





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, so far you have done really well at being a chauffeur, now you will have to also do your duties as the Butler, Maid, Cook, House-Keeper of sorts, and also a "Go-For" because when Ms. Dawn say to "go for" her shoes, coat, breakfast, lunch , and dinner, YOU NEED TO "GO FOR IT" and fast too !!!!
> 
> I'm just so happy that everything went well today and I just talked with Teresa in Houston and she said she sent some early morning Prayers for both of you this morning and she was really happy with the results as well.




Hate we missed you last night Uncle Mike, but Dawn decided to leave this morning.

Her Momma 'pose to be brangin a buncha food over shortly.



Not only does hospital food SUCK, it's expensive too.  A sammich, bag 'o chips and a DC was almost $10.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

I see my purty lil blue eyed angel Snowie !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

What's wrong with this place, are ya'll havin to werk harder/lost interest ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's wrong with this place, are ya'll havin to werk harder/lost interest ???



just surfing around.

how is MsDawn doing?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Just had to read on facebook.  Gage had to go to the hospital.  He was running a fever of 103.1.  Anyways, doc sent him to hospital for blood work and Xrays.  hope to hear something soon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, doc called..  His white blood count is way too high.  Gonna put him in the hospital...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's wrong with this place, are ya'll havin to werk harder/lost interest ???


It's Monday


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just had to read on facebook.  Gage had to go to the hospital.  He was running a fever of 103.1.  Anyways, doc sent him to hospital for blood work and Xrays.  hope to hear something soon.


Don't blame the  part. I hate reading personal stuff on FB.
 for little Gage. Keep us posted.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, doc called..  His white blood count is way too high.  Gonna put him in the hospital...



Poor little fella.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's wrong with this place, are ya'll havin to werk harder/lost interest ???


werkin and pm'ing....... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just had to read on facebook.  Gage had to go to the hospital.  He was running a fever of 103.1.  Anyways, doc sent him to hospital for blood work and Xrays.  hope to hear something soon.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, doc called..  His white blood count is way too high.  Gonna put him in the hospital...


 bless ya'll's hearts.............. keep us posted as Mrs.hawtnet said!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

yeah, i know.  Kinda scary considering what hes done dealt with


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, i know.  Kinda scary considering what hes done dealt with


 that's what I was thinking too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just surfing around.
> 
> how is MsDawn doing?




Layin on the couch and ordering me around.




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, doc called..  His white blood count is way too high.  Gonna put him in the hospital...





Dang Louie, po lil fella can't catcha break.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2015)

gage is punny :sad:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

Oughta be fun in the morning.and it's still raining.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Hope he is back home and well soon Louie.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2015)

What's up party people!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oughta be fun in the morning.and it's still raining.


nope, you can keep that mess up there, thank you very much!


blood on the ground said:


> What's up party people!!!


past ready to go HOME!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks yall..
Like quack said.  poor boy cant catch a break


----------



## Crickett (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just had to read on facebook.  Gage had to go to the hospital.  He was running a fever of 103.1.  Anyways, doc sent him to hospital for blood work and Xrays.  hope to hear something soon.


Dang! Poor lil guy! Hope he's gonna be alright. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oughta be fun in the morning.and it's still raining.



I hope they delay schools in the morning. I don't wanna drive if the roads are gonna have ice on them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Hope Dawn'z Momma can't smell da likker on me breaf . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope Dawn'z Momma can't smell da likker on me breaf . .


don't be smoochin on her & she won't notice it!

Ok, I'm outta here... Quack, give Dawn my 
Leroy, you & LMS have my 's


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope Dawn'z Momma can't smell da likker on me breaf . .



Maybe she might like a dranky drank!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope Dawn'z Momma can't smell da likker on me breaf . .





Keebs said:


> don't be smoochin on her & she won't notice it!
> s


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Dawnz Momma be hornay . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Glad to hear yall back in the comforts of home and all went well For MizDawn, Quack.

Also, prayers for Lil Gage Louie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawnz Momma be hornay . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope Dawn'z Momma can't smell da likker on me breaf . .



A spoonful of peanut butter is your friend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawnz Momma be hornay . . .



TMI and how is it you came to this conclusion?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawnz Momma be hornay . . .



NO HE DI INT.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Whaaaaaaaaa ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Keepinit da family . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keepinit da family . . .



Nothing from Quack in over an hour.....he must be busy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nothing from Quack in over an hour.....he must be busy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



You have another suggestion?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

This stinks..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This stinks..



Sho does, but at least he's sleeping in that pic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho does, but at least he's sleeping in that pic.



He's wore out.  He was playing like normal while running 103 fever.  They just gave him so.etching for fever before I walked in.  I was beyond mad.  They should have gave him something 3 hours ago.  I AM NOT a happy pappy right now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

They had to put 2 IVs in.  First made him mad and he pulled it out.  Recon he got that attitude from his mama.















And daddy


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Evening youngins from the snow fields of Kentucky.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Howdy charley


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This stinks..





Dang, just dang.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 16, 2015)

Quack. How's your sweet wife


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawnz Momma be hornay . . .



I know how you feel quack....I had a 74 year old lady rubbin on my back today........I was like


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He's wore out.  He was playing like normal while running 103 fever.  They just gave him so.etching for fever before I walked in.  I was beyond mad.  They should have gave him something 3 hours ago.  I AM NOT a happy pappy right now



What is that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

How's Miz Dawn, Quackster?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2015)

Evening, I hope Mrs. Dawn and Gage are feeling better


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack. How's your sweet wife





fish hawk said:


> I know how you feel quack....I had a 74 year old lady rubbin on my back today........I was like




Old wimmenz need lubbin too, shoot me her digitz . .




Jeff C. said:


> How's Miz Dawn, Quackster?





Wycliff said:


> Evening, I hope Mrs. Dawn and Gage are feeling better






She's on da Percosetz and Vodka, mebbe she'll shuddup and leave me alone . .


----------



## Crickett (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This stinks..



Dang!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, I hope Mrs. Dawn and Gage are feeling better



Evenin Wy!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Glad you and Mrs. Dawn and you are back home Quack. Hope Gage is feeling better too.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Old wimmenz need lubbin too, shoot me her digitz . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mrs. Dawn gone be a leader tonite


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Old wimmenz need lubbin too, shoot me her digitz . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    

BOY!!! MizT said she gon kick yo butt!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Mrs. Dawn gone be a leader tonite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> BOY!!! MizT said she gon kick yo butt!!





Ouch. Tell MizT she's gonna hafta stand inline . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch. Tell MizT she's gonna hafta stand inline . . .



Uh Ohhhhh....Quack gettin in twubble!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Ohhhhh....Quack gettin in twubble!





I'm on da Crown and DC, I ain't skeert 'o nuttin . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm on da Crown and DC, I ain't skeert 'o nuttin . . .



I heared dat.....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2015)

Just how long is that line Quack?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope Dawn'z Momma can't smell da likker on me breaf . .





blood on the ground said:


> Maybe she might like a dranky drank!





Crickett said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawnz Momma be hornay . . .





Jeff C. said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> A spoonful of peanut butter is your friend.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO HE DI INT.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Keepinit da family . . .





gobbleinwoods said:


> Nothing from Quack in over an hour.....he must be busy.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





gobbleinwoods said:


> You have another suggestion?




Oh Lawd, I leave this place for an hour or two, and look at what happens!!!!  I think that I might need to take a drink or two myself and slowly back out of this thread and run like a race horse back to my recliner. !!!  


OH, Somehow, I don't think that peanut butter is going to help this situation !!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

PS:  Quack, I got dibs on the movie rights for this upcoming movie about your life story etc etc etc.  I think I have already named it something like "50 Shades of the Quackster Purple".  

Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2015)

Might go watch some swamp people......can barely open a page for some reason


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2015)

And before I totally run into the night,

HFH and LMS, I am sending a Prayer for Gage tonight in hopes that he will be feeling better in the morning and can get back to normal really soon too.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2015)

Have a good one Chief


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This stinks..



Bless your heart. I don't post personal stuff on social media, but, been there done that. Still trying to teach my son to deal with it on his own. Wow, this brings back memories.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2015)

Made mince meat out of a coon on the way to work tonight ..... No mo playin frogga fo that sucka!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2015)

Last one for a few days, come back on days Friday


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2015)

what's your weather like there Bog


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> what's your weather like there Bog



It's stopped raining now and the wind is picking up just a little... Temp has been holding steady at 34.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

Just raining here as well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

The dog woke me up so checking on gage and MizDawn.   See gage is sleeping and Quack might have been hit with the iron skillet.

When I went to bed the weather was rain and temp to rise.  Still raining but the temperature has dropped to 32.   

Think I will roll over one more time bbl with coffee BOG and Wy


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The dog woke me up so checking on gage and MizDawn.   See gage is sleeping and Quack might have been hit with the iron skillet.
> 
> When I went to bed the weather was rain and temp to rise.  Still raining but the temperature has dropped to 32.
> 
> Think I will roll over one more time bbl with coffee BOG and Wy



See ya in a few G .... Love you bro!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 17, 2015)

OK, it is time to get up and shake a leg and get your mojo on.

Good Morning Drivelers.  It looks like it has been real quiet in here tonight for most of the night.  Hopefully the coffee truck will be arriving soon and help all of us drivelers out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2015)

EE is here!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C is hera


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Mornin fellas.......standin by!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Mernin Wy....I saw where you are going to pickup a hustler today


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Wy....I saw where you are going to pickup a hustler today


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Wy....I saw where you are going to pickup a hustler today





Wycliff said:


>




Dang, what did I miss out on because I surely must have missed reading the headlines on that one!!!!!   Wycliff must have been holding out on me or something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



I use a Country Clipper mfg'd by a company called Shivvers Mfg. out of Corydon, Ia. My Dad bought it over 12 yrs ago for around here. It's been a workhorse with very minimal normal wear and tear issues. I love the joystick control for one handed operation on this machine. 

Good luck with your Hustler.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2015)

mornin from da hotel in Bainbridge


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

Morning again


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

WOW......I just read where they have a recall on mowers built from 2012-2014 with Kohler Command engines. An ignition module can fail to ground resulting in overheating and melting, posing a fire hazard. None have caught fire, but the potential is there. 

I reckon that's what can happen when you start buying these $5-$12,000.00 lawnmowers with big hp motors nowadays .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep another reason I only want a Kawasaki engine


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hankus said:


> mornin from da hotel in Bainbridge



Mernin.....How's da room service?



gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning again



Bout time  No longer standin by!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yep another reason I only want a Kawasaki engine



Yessir...this one has a 19 hp Kawasaki.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Wy, you got any slopes around there, or all relatively flat ground?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy, you got any slopes around there, or all relatively flat ground?



You thinking of skiing?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin.....How's da room service?
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time  No longer standin by!!



Special delivery for you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You thinking of skiing?



Not unless he's got a boat.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Special delivery for you.



Why thank you!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

flavored coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> flavored coffee.



It's on like Donkey Kong now, PAL!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It's on like Donkey Kong now, PAL!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It's on like Donkey Kong now, PAL!



INCOMING


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2015)

G done captured kang on 2 pages!! Nobody else coming to play today???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> G done captured kang on 2 pages!! Nobody else coming to play today???



Don't look like it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

The pines sure are swaying this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The pines sure are swaying this morning.



Wait...what ... Is that the same as if the vans a rockin ..?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks



Mornin bOOM bOOM....how's lil Gage?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Just talked to Mrs 22.  They have no power at all.  Limbs down everywhere.  Shes sitting by the fire and burning candles.  Mr 22 been gone since 4am.  She said it sounds like a war at her house with all the limbs breaking


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin bOOM bOOM....how's lil Gage?



Hes getting better.  They THINK its a BAD sinus infection.  but are keeping him one more day.  His fever has dropped and stayed below 99.  White blood count is dropping back down fast so hes got a good report.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just talked to Mrs 22.  They have no power at all.  Limbs down everywhere.  Shes sitting by the fire and burning candles.  Mr 22 been gone since 4am.  She said it sounds like a war at her house with all the limbs breaking



Yep just looked at DDD's map of frozen precip in WW thread, Athens/Winder area just did fall inside of it. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes getting better.  They THINK its a BAD sinus infection.  but are keeping him one more day.  His fever has dropped and stayed below 99.  White blood count is dropping back down fast so hes got a good report.



Good to hear!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep just looked at DDD's map of frozen precip in WW thread, Athens/Winder area just did fall inside of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear!



She said its bad up there.  I had to let her go because LMS called to give me and update on Gage but she aint happy nare bit about all this ice.  Poor Mr22 gonna be a busy man


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She said its bad up there.  I had to let her go because LMS called to give me and update on Gage but she aint happy nare bit about all this ice.  Poor Mr22 gonna be a busy man



Yep.....to give you an example of what they got check this out. This isn't far from her at all.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9313475&postcount=396


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Man, thats a mess there.  SO GLAD i live down here.  I couldnt imagine no mess like that.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes getting better.  They THINK its a BAD sinus infection.  but are keeping him one more day.  His fever has dropped and stayed below 99.  White blood count is dropping back down fast so hes got a good report.



Good deal bro, hope he gets better soon. 



Good mornin erey buddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Good deal bro, hope he gets better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Good mornin erey buddy.



Mernin W2H


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

What kinda got me.  Last night after I left the hospital, I stopped at walgreen and purchased a 12 pack of drinks.  Swung by twice the ice and the wind was blowing some kinda fierce.  It was blowing due North.  I guess feeding taht system?  Either way, as cars rode by I could hear the sand and small rocks hitting the side of the cars.  If i had to GUESS there was gust around 40 MPH... that ust a guess tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Keebs? mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Collllld air comin!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just talked to Mrs 22.  They have no power at all.  Limbs down everywhere.  Shes sitting by the fire and burning candles.  Mr 22 been gone since 4am.  She said it sounds like a war at her house with all the limbs breaking



Dang....poor Hornets! I am literally a stones throw away from them & we never lost power 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes getting better.  They THINK its a BAD sinus infection.  but are keeping him one more day.  His fever has dropped and stayed below 99.  White blood count is dropping back down fast so hes got a good report.



Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy, you got any slopes around there, or all relatively flat ground?



A few near the pond


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes getting better.  They THINK its a BAD sinus infection.  but are keeping him one more day.  His fever has dropped and stayed below 99.  White blood count is dropping back down fast so hes got a good report.



Glad he is doing better


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> A few near the pond



Be careful on significant slopes with zero degree. No steering to front wheels will sometimes cause them to turn downhill on slopes, and to combat that you apply more steering uphill causing them to lose traction on the downhill side drive wheel, resulting in a downhill slide. 

Maybe you've been on one on a slope already, then you can disregard my post.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

Why are all the sout jawja members absent this morning?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why are all the sout jawja members absent this morning?



Good ??? gobblein.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey!!!!! What i miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeffro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

carp


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro?



Mudro?



gobbleinwoods said:


> carp



 

There's one of them.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok, muds here, where is Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, muds here, where is Keebs?



Got her locked in the closet. Got to run errands,i'll be back. Dont ya'll go no where.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

hdm has been missing too.... hope hes ok


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Just read my sig, forgot i put that on there, loling


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just read my sig, forgot i put that on there, loling



Neva noticed it before now! LOL +


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Man this forum is slowa than eva....ain nobody typin much


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't see nothing.........

hey erybody..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey Dert(O)!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff, we need some excitement in the driveler.  Im gonna rely on you for that


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Dert(O)!!!!!



Jeff C. O

booyah!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, we need some excitement in the driveler.  Im gonna rely on you for that



I've tried as hard as you have lately bOOM bOOM, just ain't happenin no mo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Maybe dert can help, if he don't go all phobic on us!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I've tried as hard as you have lately bOOM bOOM, just ain't happenin no mo!



Iv tried too brother.  Aint much luck.  Noone want to play no mo


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Anybody heard from homotree?


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe dert can help, if he don't go all phobic on us!



I gots the drivelerphobia............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Keebs hasn't even checked in.....wassup wit dat?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> I don't see nothing.........
> 
> hey erybody..................


hey Dirt



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, we need some excitement in the driveler.  Im gonna rely on you for that


Hope lil man is feeling better Leroy


Jeff C. said:


> Anybody heard from homotree?



Yeah, where is Homo3, kinda missing the lil fella


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> I gots the drivelerphobia............



Well git ova it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Let me text her and see. By the way, good lookin goat in the pic Dirt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Coco wants a lil goat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody heard from homotree?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

something else to feed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Dont drank the water HOmotree


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> I gots the drivelerphobia............


i believe it.  you dont talk to us much no more 


mudracing101 said:


> hey Dirt
> 
> 
> Hope lil man is feeling better Leroy
> ...



Lil man is getting better and better as we speak.  Thanks mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Was going to burn a fire and get rid of some pine cones last night, but the wind almost blew me away!! Figured i wait. Been nursing a headache all morning , they snuck up on me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Was going to burn a fire and get rid of some pine cones last night, but the wind almost blew me away!! Figured i wait. Been nursing a headache all morning , they snuck up on me.



1 tequilla, totootu2 tequilla?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

I reckon dert needs some counseling.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

first time I seen that head I knew you'd have problems 





Hope ya feel better mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Dert should come to KMF we could help him with his agrophobia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

gobble may be puttin sumpin in da coffee.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

jeff put summin in his coffee


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dert should come to KMF we could help him with his agrophobia.



I looked up Kite.  He aint THAT far from us.  I hope he makes it.. If he dont I REALLY hope his wife makes it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Shoot....we're self-moderated for da most part, with the exception of a ninjy mod here and there


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 1 tequilla, totootu2 tequilla?


No  Just beerskies, but i kilt em.. all of em...



Jeff C. said:


> Dert should come to KMF we could help him with his agrophobia.



Yeah and he should bring Steph,so i can tell her Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

I really think he is not telling her for us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I looked up Kite.  He aint THAT far from us.  I hope he makes it.. If he dont I REALLY hope his wife makes it



I really wouldn mind tellin her Hi. Dert two for that matter, ifn he don't go all agoraphobic on me.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Let me text her and see. By the way, good lookin goat in the pic Dirt.


that ain't a goat you idjit..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i believe it.  you dont talk to us much no more
> 
> 
> Lil man is getting better and better as we speak.  Thanks mud


everybody is afraid of getting their hand slapped?

glad the lil fella is doing betta


Jeff C. said:


> Dert should come to KMF we could help him with his agrophobia.



I would freak out with that many people around.......I'd really have to have my phone on full charge........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> that ain't a goat you idjit..........
> 
> everybody is afraid of getting their hand slapped?
> 
> ...



Looks like a goat


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

them lil blue lights tick me oft


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

jeff c. said:


> gobble may be puttin sumpin in da coffee.



:d:d:d


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I really wouldn mind tellin her Hi. Dert two for that matter, ifn he don't go all agoraphobic on me.



Id tell durt hi any day.  he seems like good folks.  Iffin he dont make it to KMF we should get someone and banded him.  dats just my opinion tho


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I looked up Kite.  He aint THAT far from us.  I hope he makes it.. If he dont I REALLY hope his wife makes it


idlit........


mudracing101 said:


> No  Just beerskies, but i kilt em.. all of em...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and he should bring Steph,so i can tell her Hey


idjit........


mudracing101 said:


> I really think he is not telling her for us.


idjit.....


Jeff C. said:


> I really wouldn mind tellin her Hi. Dert two for that matter, ifn he don't go all agoraphobic on me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Wonder if durt milks his goat?  I bet once hdm03 gets back he can teach him how..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> that ain't a goat you idjit..........
> 
> everybody is afraid of getting their hand slapped?
> 
> ...



Is it a chawbunga?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Dirt can come give us some tips on shooting them skeets


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Wish Pops would come two! He could brang his racin chickins and dert could brang that goat, and we could see if the goat could catch Pops racin chikins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

I like goat cheese just sayin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

dert?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish Pops would come two! He could brang his racin chickins and dert could brang that goat, and we could see if the goat could catch Pops racin chikins.



It be great if Boss could make it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I like goat cheese just sayin



not from that goat you wouldn't


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv tried too brother.  Aint much luck.  Noone want to play no mo





From its initial start in January 2009, this part of the forum was always a place to get together, share successes and failures, keep up with each other, exchange news, plan get togethers whether for a weekend or at a restuarant somewhere, show pictures of family, hunts, and fishin` trips, say prayers for those who needed them, things like that. Kind of like a real campfire, or local bar. Lot of folks have come and gone over these 6 years and 1 month. Folks and things change, not really good or bad, just changes and differences. Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> It be great if Boss could make it.


Would be kinda cool.  Boss is a funny fella to me


mudracing101 said:


> I'm getting hungry.



 thats old news


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> idlit........
> 
> idjit........
> 
> idjit.....



bOOM bOOM is an "idlit"

Mud is jus an "idjit"


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, we need some EXCITEMENT in the driveler.  Im gonna rely on you for that





Well before I go to lunch,  How about this for EXCITEMENT?????.


Three of yall's WIVES ARE NOW  PREGNANT !!!!   I will let you guys figure out which ones real soon too !!!!!          

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> From its initial start in January 2009, this part of the forum was always a place to get together, share successes and failures, keep up with each other, exchange news, plan get togethers whether for a weekend or at a restuarant somewhere, show pictures of family, hunts, and fishin` trips, say prayers for those who needed them, things like that. Kind of like a real campfire, or local bar. Lot of folks have come and gone over these 6 years and 1 month. Folks and things change, not really good or bad, just changes and differences. Nothing lasts forever.



Shoot Nic, im t glad you stopped in and said hey.  I was beginning to think you was being anti social with us


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> not from that goat you wouldn't






Nicodemus said:


> From its initial start in January 2009, this part of the forum was always a place to get together, share successes and failures, keep up with each other, exchange news, plan get togethers whether for a weekend or at a restuarant somewhere, show pictures of family, hunts, and fishin` trips, say prayers for those who needed them, things like that. Kind of like a real campfire, or local bar. Lot of folks have come and gone over these 6 years and 1 month. Folks and things change, not really good or bad, just changes and differences. Nothing lasts forever.


Hey Nic.


Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM is an "idlit"
> 
> Mud is jus an "idjit"


Thanks Jeff


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well before I go to lunch,  How about this for EXCITEMENT?????.
> 
> 
> Three of yall's WIVES ARE NOW  PREGNANT !!!!   I will let you guys figure out which ones real soon too !!!!!
> ...



Dont even joke like that


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if durt milks his goat?  I bet once hdm03 gets back he can teach him how..


that ain't no goat......but I bet homo3 could milk it


gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it a chawbunga?


nope...blue heeler dog........


mudracing101 said:


> Dirt can come give us some tips on shooting them skeets


shooting dem things is fuuuunnn


Jeff C. said:


> Wish Pops would come two! He could brang his racin chickins and dert could brang that goat, and we could see if the goat could catch Pops racin chikins.


Pops has some fast chickins....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well before I go to lunch,  How about this for EXCITEMENT?????.
> 
> 
> Three of yall's WIVES ARE NOW  PREGNANT !!!!   I will let you guys figure out which ones real soon too !!!!!
> ...



Who passed out the watermelon seeds?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM is an "idlit"
> 
> Mud is jus an "idjit"


thats old news too 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well before I go to lunch,  How about this for EXCITEMENT?????.
> 
> 
> Three of yall's WIVES ARE NOW  PREGNANT !!!!   I will let you guys figure out which ones real soon too !!!!!
> ...



Iffin mine pregnant shes got some 'splainin to do 

Jeff, mud, durt.  Hope yall 3 are ready for more kids


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> From its initial start in January 2009, this part of the forum was always a place to get together, share successes and failures, keep up with each other, exchange news, plan get togethers whether for a weekend or at a restuarant somewhere, show pictures of family, hunts, and fishin` trips, say prayers for those who needed them, things like that. Kind of like a real campfire, or local bar. Lot of folks have come and gone over these 6 years and 1 month. Folks and things change, not really good or bad, just changes and differences. Nothing lasts forever.



You got that right Nic, unfortunately the change isn't always for the better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats old news too
> 
> 
> Iffin mine pregnant shes got some 'splainin to do
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

speaking of edibles and potables my frig sure is bare.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats old news too
> 
> 
> Iffin mine pregnant shes got some 'splainin to do
> ...



boom boom tell I said hi.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Brang on da kids....I love me some baby slobber!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

speakin of frig, its getting cold down this way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Brang on da kids....I love me some baby slobber!



i dont want no more, mine are cra cra


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Keebs didnt answer my text. she must be asleep


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Y'all need to pm her and tell her how much we miss her.... atleast 25 times.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

mines only 8 months old and cra cra toomud.   he gets it from his mama


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shoot Nic, im t glad you stopped in and said hey.  I was beginning to think you was being anti social with us





Truth be known, and no offense to anyone, but I guess I am, to the world. I`m turning into the man my Grandfather was, and I can`t seem to help it. I`ve fought it for years, and have recently given up. I`m happiest out yonder somewhere with just my Redhead with me. Going to town, social media, tv, all that stuff I`m about ready to turn my back on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

hope durts goat aint a a billy goat...


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> From its initial start in January 2009, this part of the forum was always a place to get together, share successes and failures, keep up with each other, exchange news, plan get togethers whether for a weekend or at a restuarant somewhere, show pictures of family, hunts, and fishin` trips, say prayers for those who needed them, things like that. Kind of like a real campfire, or local bar. Lot of folks have come and gone over these 6 years and 1 month. Folks and things change, not really good or bad, just changes and differences. Nothing lasts forever.



hey Nic...see my new puppy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

43 here and cloudy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

I gots a smart skwerl round here. He's tearin a cardboard box in my firepit apart and rollin it up and takin it to the nest, preppin for this frigid weather bearin down on us.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Keebs just text and said she's at home.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey Nic...see my new puppy?




You have a new Heeler?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Truth be known, and no offense to anyone, but I guess I am, to the world. I`m turning into the man my Grandfather was, and I can`t seem to help it. I`ve fought it for years, and have recently given up. I`m happiest out yonder somewhere with just my Redhead with me. Going to town, social media, tv, all that stuff I`m about ready to turn my back on.



Believe it or not, I barely even see my neighbors around here Nic, but I'd move way on out from here right now if I could.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You have a new Heeler?



yep the one in my avatar.....this one is white, my other is black and they are the exact opposites of each other.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs just text and said she's at home.



I already knowed dat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> yep the one in my avatar.....this one is white, my other is black and they are the exact opposites of each other.....



How old is it dert?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Truth be known, and no offense to anyone, but I guess I am, to the world. I`m turning into the man my Grandfather was, and I can`t seem to help it. I`ve fought it for years, and have recently given up. I`m happiest out yonder somewhere with just my Redhead with me. Going to town, social media, tv, all that stuff I`m about ready to turn my back on.



No offense but youve been here.  Your presence is felt.  Atleast drop us a hello when you log in


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I already knowed dat!



Thats news to me


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> yep the one in my avatar.....this one is white, my other is black and they are the exact opposites of each other.....





Congratulations on the new one. It looks a lot like Willy Clyde. That`s the 3 legged one my son got from a rescue shelter in Hawkinsville last year. 

if I outlive this pack of dogs we have now, I`ll have another Blue Heeler one day.


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How old is it dert?



9 months now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey Nic, ever work with this guy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats news to me


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations on the new one. It looks a lot like Willy Clyde. That`s the 3 legged one my son got from a rescue shelter in Hawkinsville last year.
> 
> if I outlive this pack of dogs we have now, I`ll have another Blue Heeler one day.



the person I got her from said she was to much to handle so he gave her to me.......she hasn't been any trouble to me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

she dont look as sweet as the other one durt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Maybe its the color and the look in her eyes?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No offense but youve been here.  Your presence is felt.  Atleast drop us a hello when you log in



Kinda doubt my presence been felt.  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey Nic, ever work with this guy?




Yea, but only on dead and grounded lines like the one he`s on there.  



rydert said:


> the person I got her from said she was to much to handle so he gave her to me.......she hasn't been any trouble to me




That`s because you`re a Heeler man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> the person I got her from said she was to much to handle so he gave her to me.......she hasn't been any trouble to me



I went over to somebody's house a long time ago and they had a herding dog, can't remember which one. Anyway, they warned me that it would quickly start trying to herd me around in the house. I said, "OK" 

They were right it did, but it was short lived. I stepped on it's toes about 3 times and it backed off from then on. They asked, "How did you do that"? I said, "don't let it."


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Kinda doubt my presence been felt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ever had that feelin your bein watched


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff got herded... kinda makes me laugh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You ever had that feelin your bein watched



 what he said


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

One a good note, its one day closer to Friday..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff got herded... kinda makes me laugh



Not for long!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2015)

Ya`ll take care, folks. My regards...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

I couldn't believe the owners allowed that Louie. They only went where that dog would allow them in that house.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Come back when you can stay longer Nic


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll take care, folks. My regards...



Sure thing Nic, glad you dropped in on us! Best wishes to you and yours!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

H22 posted in the WW thread, they got some limb damage on one of their cars and still no powa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

bOOM bOOM done deserted me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

I aint left for long Jeff, I had to make sure them billy boys was behavin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

I never venture far.  Ill check on threads in here and read the political forum some.  I dont post in there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

We got power!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got power!!!!!



 you hung up on me


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Dontcha just hate to find things out on social media after you done strained ya back loading up a 500lb generator


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Dontcha just hate to find things out on social media after you done strained ya back loading up a 500lb generator


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint left for long Jeff, I had to make sure them billy boys was behavin.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I never venture far.  Ill check on threads in here and read the political forum some.  I dont post in there.



Don't make me break out the shock collar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got power!!!!!





Hornet22 said:


> Dontcha just hate to find things out on social media after you done strained ya back loading up a 500lb generator


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

I swept and mopped the house and now that the power is back on, I'm washing clothes. Does that help? The fireplace is a MESS.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



You betta run!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm knitting a baby blanket for my cousin's baby. That's where most of my time is going lately. That's why I'm not in here much. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got power!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Crickett said:


>



Truthfully, that's sad...I hate to see folks ruin their lives and families on that crap!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I never venture far.  Ill check on threads in here and read the political forum some.  I dont post in there.



Did you read the thread about the Islamic state throwing gays off of buildings and getting them stoned?


Hope hdm03 is ok..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Did you read the thread about the Islamic state throwing gays off of buildings and getting them stoned?
> 
> 
> Hope hdm03 is ok..





Prayers fo hom03 . . 




Glad lil Leryoy is doin betta !!

Man, ya'll gotta mess up above I-20 !!


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Did you read the thread about the Islamic state throwing gays off of buildings and getting them stoned?
> 
> 
> Hope hdm03 is ok..



he has been missing for a while..........


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

w2h?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Truthfully, that's sad...I hate to see folks ruin their lives and families on that crap!



Yep it's sad. We bonded a girl out a while back that was addicted to it. She was beautiful before she got hooked on it. She was a professional cheerleader. She was unrecognizable in her mug shot. I read an article the other day about a study that was done on meth users. It basically said they age like that b/c the meth kills all of the skin cells.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

i wonder if hdm03 bounced when they tossed him off the bridge


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Yep it's sad. We bonded a girl out a while back that was addicted to it. She was beautiful before she got hooked on it. She was a professional cheerleader. She was unrecognizable in her mug shot. I read an article the other day about a study that was done on meth users. It basically said they age like that b/c the meth kills all of the skin cells.



what a waste.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Dawn's working me like a runaway slave . .



Her Momma brought ova a ton of food last night, roast beef, taters and carrots, butta beans, kone bread, pork loin, cheekun wangs, hambooger steak and gravy, tater salad etc.  I repackaged it all, washed her dishes, gave her a pat on da buttocks and sent her home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

I'll tell yall the truth.  We all know/have known people addicted to hard drugs.  I had someone I close tome addicted to pain pills.  Its sad but I always used it as an example not to venture into anything that wasnt natural


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's working me like a runaway slave . .
> 
> 
> 
> Her Momma brought ova a ton of food last night, roast beef, taters and carrots, butta beans, kone bread, pork loin, cheekun wangs, hambooger steak and gravy, tater salad etc.  I repackaged it all, washed her dishes, gave her a pat on da buttocks and sent her home.



Not being funny. But, um, did the doc lie to you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not being funny. But, um, did the doc lie to you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not being funny. But, um, did the doc lie to you?





Hooked On Quack said:


>





Nebbermind . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Is Keebs sick ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I'm gonna venture a guess here....How's his work? 

With that being said, How's Miz Dawn recuperating?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is Keebs sick ???



If she ain't she outta be...she ain't checked in here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna venture a guess here....How's his work?
> 
> With that being said, How's Miz Dawn recuperating?




Haven't been able to check out his "work" they're all bandaided up. 



She's doin alright, really sore, layin on the couch ordering me around.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Poor prelude. And nothing is melting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't been able to check out his "work" they're all bandaided up.
> 
> 
> 
> She's doin alright, really sore, layin on the couch ordering me around.



Like bOOM bOOM here walkin on eggshells, but sounds like he did good work!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor prelude. And nothing is melting.





Dang Mandy, prayers for the Honda.  At least you got powa, insurance will take care of the car.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor prelude. And nothing is melting.



I know yall got it purty bad, but overall I think we(a large swath of N Ga.) really dodged a bullet on this one. Could've been much worse!


----------



## rydert (Feb 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor prelude. And nothing is melting.



dang.....it was like that here last year...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I know yall got it purty bad, but overall I think we(a large swath of N Ga.) really dodged a bullet on this one. Could've been much worse!



I would post more , but just too much trouble on the phone. There are trees down in front and back yard. We have been up since4am. Sounded like a war with all the trees coming down. Then the transformers started blowing. Looked like lightning out there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

At least the prelude is just a "play" car. Don't use it much.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would post more , but just too much trouble on the phone. There are trees down in front and back yard. We have been up since4am. Sounded like a war with all the trees coming down. Then the transformers started blowing. Looked like lightning out there.


's nothing major hit/wrong up there. 
Sorry folks, sore throat, cough=no sleep=just plain don't feel good.  Co worker asked me yesterday why I came into work, she knew I didn't feel good.......... can't shake this mess I guess............ 
Leroy, glad Gage is feeling better and Quack, don't forget to put that french maid outfit on once in a while to cheer Miz Dawn up!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> At least the prelude is just a "play" car. Don't use it much.



Isn't that the one I begged Mr.22 to sell me?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

I've got junco birds outside the window.   juncos also known as snowbirds.   Here comes the next weather.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got junco birds outside the window.   juncos also known as snowbirds.   Here comes the next weather.





Keebs said:


> Isn't that the one I begged Mr.22 to sell me?



Yep. It lives in the lot. Shoulda moved it up to the house last night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Olive garden , salad, shrimp , and some white bean red bean soup. Pretty ole good


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

'Bout time fo a dranky drank . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Still a bunch of trees falling. And it's gonna be in the 20's tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. It lives in the lot. Shoulda moved it up to the house last night.


shoulda sold it to me...........
time for a nappy nap.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Mandy I bet ya'll are gonna lose power again, might get Chris to bring that genny home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time fo a dranky drank . .



I'm on join ya here direckly! 

Lawd...I'mon want a ciggyette!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

eff and quack gonna be leaders


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

1 chief, 1 leader, and a buncha idjit indians


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm on join ya here direckly!
> 
> Lawd...I'mon want a ciggyette!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> eff and quack gonna be leaders


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 1 chief, 1 leader, and a buncha idjit indians



Needs mo injuns!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy I bet ya'll are gonna lose power again, might get Chris to bring that genny home.



Just re-lit the fire. 
I'monna be a leader too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Several mo squaws wouldn hurt!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Several mo squaws wouldn hurt!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Needs mo injuns!


true dat 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just re-lit the fire.
> I'monna be a leader too.


 you actin like its your day off


Jeff C. said:


> Several mo squaws wouldn hurt!



X2!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2015)

Sunny and75 here in the outskirts of Tifton


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

My heater doesn't seem to be werkin right ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Sunny and75 here in the outskirts of Tifton


And beautiful 


Hooked On Quack said:


> My heater doesn't seem to be werkin right ???



Is your aux. heat coming on?  If its too cold a heat pump cant keep up


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>






blood on the ground said:


> Sunny and75 here in the outskirts of Tifton


I hear it's beautiful there.



Hooked On Quack said:


> My heater doesn't seem to be werkin right ???


Operator error


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My heater doesn't seem to be werkin right ???



What do you have..... Propane, NG, Heat pump?



havin_fun_huntin said:


> And beautiful
> 
> 
> Is your aux. heat coming on?  If its too cold a heat pump cant keep up



Hmmmm...just looked and my aux is on and we are only about 38-40* right now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What do you have..... Propane, NG, Heat pump?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...just looked and my aux is on and we are only about 38-40* right now.



38-40 you could turn aux off if the unit is the right size for house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

People whining about our conditions here, and there are threats of roof collapses in some parts of the NE.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> And beautiful
> 
> 
> Is your aux. heat coming on?  If its too cold a heat pump cant keep up




I cut the aux on manually, doesn't do any better ??





Workin2Hunt said:


> I hear it's beautiful there.
> 
> 
> Operator error









Jeff C. said:


> What do you have..... Propane, NG, Heat pump?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...just looked and my aux is on and we are only about 38-40* right now.





Heat pump, I had to reset unit earlier, it's blowing luke warm air now ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

I lied, the aux was already on, I manually cut on the emergency heat...

it's 40 degrees out ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 38-40 you could turn aux off if the unit is the right size for house.



I don't HAVE it on....it comes on automatically when called for.  The unit is more than enough for the house, but I'm wondering if something isn't wrong with it again. 

I just had them out here about 2-3 weeks ago to reapair a leak. Dang thing was basically empty of coolant due tio a bad leak and the dude regased it. He said he pulled a "Little" vacuum on it, but I'm wondering if it was enough, or was the compressor already damaged. 

I heard the outside unit making a strange noise the other day, but then it cleared up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Got the ac on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

I read where aux should come on at 40* with heat pump. I'm calling for 71* inside.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I read where aux should come on at 40* with heat pump. I'm calling for 71* inside.



Thats normally right.  I have mine wired in such a way that I manually control my aux heat, it doesnt come on automatically.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

My auxiliary is set for 30 which is what the hvac guy recommended.

Just finished making low cal chicken sausage.  Last batch was good hope I got the spices right again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Dang, it's gonna be COLD Wed-Fri night at work . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm hawngry ... Fried chicken sounds good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats normally right.  I have mine wired in such a way that I manually control my aux heat, it doesnt come on automatically.



I may have to call them back out here, house is comfortable, but I don't remember my other unit's aux heat coming on @ 40*. This one is only about 3 yrs old. First one only lasted 10 yrs. I'll never buy another RUUD again, but HVAC guy said that's about all they last nowadays.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, it's gonna be COLD Wed-Fri night at work . .



Talkin about potential for more frozen precip too! I gotta drive to Memphis Saturday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Just ain't cold enough to build a fire, dang wood burning stove will run you slam outta the house.


First drank going down smoooooooooth, might better run to the likker sto soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm hawngry ... Fried chicken sounds good!



Sho does...I could go for some chikin on da bone wiff some jalapenos and biskits right now!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I may have to call them back out here, house is comfortable, but I don't remember my other unit's aux heat coming on @ 40*. This one is only about 3 yrs old. First one only lasted 10 yrs. I'll never buy another RUUD again, but HVAC guy said that's about all they last nowadays.



I've been satisfied with Trane's .  Got 15 and could have gotten more if I had fixed the evaporator coil but that would have be half the cost of a new system.  Didn't seem like the right choice when the new one is more efficient.

The other two units are Tranes and are 6 years old without a hiccup.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just ain't cold enough to build a fire, dang wood burning stove will run you slam outta the house.
> 
> 
> First drank going down smoooooooooth, might better run to the likker sto soon.



I gotta look too, drank all my 12 yr old 750, then killed a 5th over at buddies the other night and gave him another one from here. I got some Makers 46, but daughter's boyfriend has been all up in dat. I do have some Canadian whiskey though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've been satisfied with Trane's .  Got 15 and could have gotten more if I had fixed the evaporator coil but that would have be half the cost of a new system.  Didn't seem like the right choice when the new one is more efficient.
> 
> The other two units are Tranes and are 6 years old without a hiccup.



Had a buddy that has been in HVAC all his life since a teenager, he always talked highly of Trane.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

Sun is trying to peek out IMBY.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> And beautiful
> 
> 
> Is your aux. heat coming on?  If its too cold a heat pump cant keep up





Jeff C. said:


> Sho does...I could go for some chikin on da bone wiff some jalapenos and biskits right now!



Hankering flung Jeff ... Probably have the little woman pick me up some on her way home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sun is trying to peek out IMBY.



Was here too, briefly.



blood on the ground said:


> Hankering flung Jeff ... Probably have the little woman pick me up some on her way home!



Same here, but nary to be had  I gots some jalapenos and biskits tho.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Dawn's sista sent some kinda casserole called "sketti pie" it looks GOOOD ???????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Lub me some BoJangles cheekun with hot sauce and biscuits !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Wife's in a Percocet stooper laying on the couch snoring, think I'll break out the air horn . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2015)

Dawn has a sista


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dawn has a sista





She has 4 sistas, I married the ugly one . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

When/if I retire, think I'm gonna start a likker/beer delivery bizness ???   I'll hafta hire a sober driver.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She has 4 sistas, I married the ugly one . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When/if I retire, think I'm gonna start a likker/beer delivery bizness ???   I'll hafta hire a sober driver.


ya know, that really ain't a half bad idea, Quack.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

He brought the generator home.  Dang that thing is HUGE. Now he's down there looking at his baby(Prelude)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ya know, that really ain't a half bad idea, Quack.......



H22 always said he was gonna open a bait/beer store when he retires.  He's drank up all the profit. 
Bet you could get some cheap bait. 
Awww just take it and have fun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Now he's jumping the prelude off. I betta go out there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's 2 of 'em . . grrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

I needs to come up with sumpin else to eat. All MizT's got for now is some kinda pasta stuff that looks like it's missin bout 3/4 of the ingredients.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She has 4 sistas, I married the ugly one . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here's 2 of 'em . . grrrrrrrrr...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 825631



tell the one in white i said HEY!!!  
PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ya know, that really ain't a half bad idea, Quack.......




Betcha your bigger cities already have 'em ???  'Course it would cost the consumer almost twice the price, but ALOT cheeper than a DWI??





havin_fun_huntin said:


>





You can  me all you want, but you oughta see the one in white in a bikini !!! 


She tells me all the time, if sumpin happens to Dawn, she's all MINE !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When/if I retire, think I'm gonna start a likker/beer delivery bizness ???   I'll hafta hire a sober driver.



You'd need an AR15 armed guard and a armored vehicle round here too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2015)

bikini.....already had that vision.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha your bigger cities already have 'em ???  'Course it would cost the consumer almost twice the price, but ALOT cheeper than a DWI??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is useless without pics


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Quack = hornay


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You'd need an AR15 armed guard and a armored vehicle round here too.





Upscale clientel Chiefbro, ain't messin 'round in no hoods.

Delivering wine/beer/likker to partays, already got connected with a restaurant owner/caterer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Upscale clientel Chiefbro, ain't messin 'round in no hoods.
> 
> Delivering wine/beer/likker to partays, already got connected with a restaurant owner/caterer.



Sounds like a goot plan actually!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm walking on egg shells tonight. He was jumping off his work Honda not the prelude. Took the truck to work today. Then he backs the Prelude in the driveway at 100 miles per hour. It don't look good. Windows out, front light out, huge dent in the hood. I'm gonna fix his next drank.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = hornay





Quack = gonna wake up wifey and tell 'er to take dem bandaids off, wanna see what 6k buys !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm walking on egg shells tonight. He was jumping off his work Honda not the prelude. Took the truck to work today. Then he backs the Prelude in the driveway at 100 miles per hour. It don't look good. Windows out, front light out, huge dent in the hood. I'm gonna fix his next drank.



Heard any choice werds?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm walking on egg shells tonight. He was jumping off his work Honda not the prelude. Took the truck to work today. Then he backs the Prelude in the driveway at 100 miles per hour. It don't look good. Windows out, front light out, huge dent in the hood. I'm gonna fix his next drank.





I'm thankin the boy ain't had a good day, I'd fix him several dranky dranks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Heard any choice werds?



After he parked it. It was something about hating Winter.I won't go into detail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack = gonna wake up wifey and tell 'er to take dem bandaids off, wanna see what 6k buys !!



Quack = dirty ol man


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Ya'll want me to start a new one, or somebody else got this ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

quack, start a nw one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

and make it snappy...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thankin the boy ain't had a good day, I'd fix him several dranky dranks.



We been up since 4am. I feel sure we aint gonna be eating anytime soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Now he's going out back to check on his shop.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

Mr 22.. poor fella lost his best good tv AND has to deal with this weather..  I wish hdm03 was here to give him a hug


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2015)

locker down bobby


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2015)

Not a classic, but the new one's up . .


----------

